# Elven Navy Delta Squad: Thought Taker



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

Continued from http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24885

When you assemble, you see that the current team consists of Marcus, Amanu, Theryndil, Akodo, Grillon, and Chjargal (a bugbear druid).

The Battlepoet speaks, "As you all know, Delta Squad draws the strange assignments. I have a feeling that this one will be unusual even by our standards. You are being assigned to escort a alien researcher who is tracking down evidence of a elder spelljamming race in another sphere. He has supplied his own ship and crew. According to our calculations, the journey and return will take the better part of five weeks."

"Although artifact reclamation is usually left to the command of individual sphere commanders, the nature of the researcher presents some difficulties. Once you see him, I am sure you will understand the delicacy of the situation."

She walks to one wall of the room and waves her fist over an array of gemstones. One of the walls fades into transparency, although you suspect it remains opaque from the opposite side (the technique is often used in interrogation rooms).

In a waiting room a tall figure sits alone at a table, with a kobold squatting placidly nearby. The figure raises its head. White eyes without pupils catch the light, and glistening purple skin ripples as four facial tentacles move in a complex pattern. "I greet you." The words sound cool and sharp in your brains.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 3, 2003)

Akodo shifts nervously, uncomfortable at the intrusiveness of the telepathic greeting and slightly shocked by the spectacle.  Then he realizes that the purple one can hear everything he thinks.  Blushing, he offers a mental greeting.  "Greetings.  I'm Akodo.  I hope that you're finding your time among the elves as comfortable and exciting as I am."  He can't help but add a sarcastic twist to the word _exciting_.  "Looking forward to getting underway..."  At a loss for words, he stops and looks back at the large white eyes.


----------



## perivas (Feb 3, 2003)

*Danger!  Stop!  The Symbol wishes us to do it.  Danger!  Mind-eater!  The Symbol commands and we obey.  The Symbol knows what's best for us.  Happiness.  Feel the happiness....*


----------



## Mirth (Feb 3, 2003)

Chjargal growls when the illithid comes into view. _Get out of my head, flayer!_ the massive bugbear shouts through his mind. He looks over at Theryndil for the psielf's reaction. 

"And I thought my tour of duty with the Creature Commandos was suicidal," he mutters to nobody in particular. 

"I can't say this pleases me, Battlepoet, but we signed on for this job," Chjargal states flatly. "Can we at least requistion some items to boost our mental defenses from the armory? It goes without saying that I don't want that _thing_ rummaging around inside my brain."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 3, 2003)

"What EXACTLY is the perciever threat to our _ researcher_?" Grillon asks, sarcasm dripping off of his tongue.

GE


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

Marcus is slightly shocked by the image on the other side and the thoughts within his mind, but tries to remain stoic and in control.  He looks to his teammates to give them support and strength.  He then listens to what Battlepoet has to say in response to the reactions.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

The Battlepoet remains silent, although she is watching the reactions of the squad closely.

Words again form in your brain.  "I see that some of you are less than pleased with my presence.  I know that your peoples bear little love for my kind.  I give you my oath that I mean you no harm."

"Translated into symbols your minds can recognize, my name is 'Thought Taker'."  You feel a touch of something that could be humor - albeit cold and detached.  "It is not as bad as it sounds.  I am a philosopher, a student of the universe.  I learn from others, borrow from their wisdom and learning.  Thus 'Thought Taker.'  You see?"

"There is a place ..." - it hesitates- "a place I wish to go.  My research indicates that there we will find the artifacts of an ancient race.  I wish to possess one of the artifacts.  I wish for you to take me there.  In return, you and your navy may have anything else you find at the place.  I would estimate that this share will be highly valuable."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2003)

Akodo's ears flick up and down — "Well, I'm certainly game.  Of course, there's one small question, and...well, best to just come out with it — aside from the disturbing telepathy thing *cough* sorry, I just wasn't prepared for it...why is everyone so uncomfortable?"

*OOC*: Should be noted here that Akodo's never actually seen an illithid, nor are they native to his world.

*Edit*: Fixed dialogue to be slightly less slangy.


----------



## perivas (Feb 4, 2003)

_*Go!  Follow the will of the Symbol!  The Symbol seeks the power.  Give the power to the Symbol!*_


----------



## garyh (Feb 4, 2003)

Theryndil shifted uneasily in his seat.

"I don't need your word, mind flayer," he said to the creature, vocally so his companions could hear.  "The Battlepoet's orders are good enough for me.  I know - as must you - that if you harm us, the Navy _will_ hunt you down."

Still, the nomad obviously seemed uncomfortable with the prospect of sharing a journey with such a powerful psioninc creature.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 4, 2003)

"if the Elven Navy and the Battlepoet trust you I will go... and of course because orders are orders.  Why do you feel you need such an elite squad at your side?  What dangers do you expect to encounter?  What should we be prepared for?"

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

"Dangers abound in the Spheres.  Is not the Elven Navy dedicated to protecting all people of good faith?" the voice in your heads continues.  "After consulting with your Battlepoet, I have learned that the region we must explore has a high incidence of pirate activity.  We will also pass through the phlogiston, that spectacle of chaos and beauty.  My crew are relatively inexperienced, but they are the best I could locate.  The presence of experienced Navy personnel would be a great boost to their morale.  If I had a Illithid Nautiloid at my command, things would be different, but I have had ... disagreements with my people."

"If there are no other questions, I shall retire to the ship.  We shall leave within the hour."  The mind flayer stands, as does its kobold companion (pet?), eager and trusting as a puppy (charmed, you imagine).  They exit the observation room through another door.

The Battlepoet turns, "I'm glad to see you are willing to follow orders.  This is an unpleasant assignment, and I would not trust it to anyone less.  You are welcome to requisition mental defense equipment as you see fit.  May Corellon guide you.  Good hunting!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 6, 2003)

Akodo mumbles something like "Don't mention it — at least there'll be pirates" as the Battlepoet leaves the room — despite his ignorance of what the problem is (although he does suspect that the mind flayer or at least mind flayers in general rest at the base of the problem), he's beginning to feel that his enthusiasm might be a little misguided.  Turning to his teammates, "so if we're going to be requisitioning more equipment, what do you all recommend?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

Marcus looks over his teammates now that Battlepoet has left them.  "Akodo, I would recommend items that strength your will or your resolve or any items that would help you to resist magics of any kind.  Anyone else have any other ideas?"

"Also, Akodo, I think I should give you a brief rundown about Illithids or mindflayers?  Unless one of our more learned teammates would like to give the lesson?"  If no one does, Marcus will give a general description of who they are and what they do.

"If there are no questions, I suggest we gather our gear for a long journey, put our affairs in order, and meet on deck in forty."  Marcus will wait until the others usher out, then speak with Battlepoet on who is in charge of the mission with Arramor elsewhere.  He will also inquire if there will be a sending crystal or any other items to take on the trip.

Marcus will then gather his equipment, making sure everything is in order, and review the letter detailing where to send his personal effects (this he puts in a prominent location in his locker).  Marcus will check with the supply sergeant at the armory for what's available for the trip and get what he can.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 6, 2003)

"I'm ready now; I'll be up on deck"

GE


----------



## Mirth (Feb 8, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Dangers abound in the Spheres.  Is not the Elven Navy dedicated to protecting all people of good faith?" the voice in your heads continues.  "After consulting with your Battlepoet, I have learned that the region we must explore has a high incidence of pirate activity.  We will also pass through the phlogiston, that spectacle of chaos and beauty.  My crew are relatively inexperienced, but they are the best I could locate.  The presence of experienced Navy personnel would be a great boost to their morale.  If I had a Illithid Nautiloid at my command, things would be different, but I have had ... disagreements with my people."
> 
> "If there are no other questions, I shall retire to the ship.  We shall leave within the hour."  The mind flayer stands, as does its kobold companion (pet?), eager and trusting as a puppy (charmed, you imagine).  They exit the observation room through another door.
> 
> The Battlepoet turns, "I'm glad to see you are willing to follow orders.  This is an unpleasant assignment, and I would not trust it to anyone less.  You are welcome to requisition mental defense equipment as you see fit.  May Corellon guide you.  Good hunting!" *




Chjargal continues a low growl as the illithid leaves. He turns and looks down at the Battlepoet, "Thanks for the authorization of equipment, but what did he mean about his 'disagreements'? I'd like a little bit more Intel about his background before we depart."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

In response to Chjargal's question, the Battlepoet replies that few specifics are known of Though Taker's differences with other illithids.  To the best of her knowledge, the disagreement is non-violent, and other illithids are not considered a significant risk factor on this mission.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Marcus will wait until the others usher out, then speak with Battlepoet on who is in charge of the mission with Arramor elsewhere.  He will also inquire if there will be a sending crystal or any other items to take on the trip.
> 
> Marcus will check with the supply sergeant at the armory for what's available for the trip and get what he can. *




The Battlepoet tells Marcus that he is the provisional leader of this mission.  Because the voyage will take the squad outside the sphere, crystal communication will be impossible.  If unforeseen complications arise, the squad should seek the nearest Elven Navy outpost or fleet.

_You can find just about any magic item under 10,000gp aboard ship.  Take what you want, subject to your requisition limit._

Rising to the flight deck, you spot a morayeel ship hovering off the wing of the _Escaflowne._  It's been a while since you've seen one of these old ships, as they've been replaced by more efficient designs in the last hundred years.  They require a crew of ten (sail master, helmsmen, two men on the sails, and six men on the oars).  With Thought Taker and the six of you, it will be a full ship.

You only hope you don't see much combat in this thing.  It has two heavy catapults, but the wooden hull is not unbreakable.

http://www.shatteredfractine.com/shipyard/ships/morayeel.html


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2003)

Ultimately, Akodo decides to forget about requisitioning new equipment — he hasn't had much of a chance to see how his current assembly works.  When he reaches the flight deck and sees the condition of the ship, he shrugs — it wasn't as if the pirates had any better.


----------



## perivas (Feb 11, 2003)

After boarding the Thought-Taker's ship, Amanu wanders about to familiarize himself with the layout of the vehicle.  After they are underway, he also makes an effort to learn the identities and skills of the various members of the crew.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

Marcus tips the supply sergeant for some supplies to hopefully arrive by the time Delta Squad returns and he arranges with an enchanter to enchant his spike chain upon return.

Marcus waits on the flight deck until all of his team are on board.  Then he will board himself, and report to the Thought Taker (TT) all his team is on board and prepared to set out.

Marcus will set up his bunk and materials, then confer with his team on anything they've learned since coming on board.  "Let's get to business.  Battlepoet didn't have any more information other than what we learned at the briefing.  I should note that we won't have communication with the Navy, so we're on our own out here.  I prefer that we work in pairs while on duty on the ship.  I don't care who pairs up with whom, I would suggest that we rotate, however, to get comfortable with each other and our abilities.  It's been a while since the six of us have worked together.  And, with a flayer on board, it would be a good idea to know each other well so that we can better detect if anyone is being controlled."

"I would like the ship thoroughly searched for anything unusual - stowaways, questionable cargo, problems with the ship. We should have two on deck at all times, perhaps in four hour shifts?  Talking with the crew, the sailmaster and helmsman, is a priority as well.  See if any have traveled in this area before and what we can expect as well as anything else that may be important.  Any questions?"


----------



## perivas (Feb 12, 2003)

Amanu, with arms crossed, replies to Marcus' comments, "Such actions will breed distrust and sow resentment.  It is better to gain the crew's trust and work with them towards this end.  Such doubt of the Symbol's judgment is misguided."  _Yes...listen to the Symbol.  It knows the way._  Amanu then begins picking at his fur, combing for lice apparently.


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Marcus stares intently at Amanu.

"Amanu, how am I trying to breed distrust with the crew - by asking them if they've ever traveled this way before?  The patrols on the deck are for security and the mission.  The search is for something they may have missed.  We're trained for this, they're not.  We _are _ working with the crew.  We do what we do best, the crew does what they do best." Marcus says as he calms somewhat.

"And how have I doubted the 'Symbol's' judgment?  We need to hash this out  *now!*  I need you with the squad, Amanu. "


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Thought Taker thanks Marcus for the team's quick response, and directs him to use the marine quarters (area 10 on the deckplans) as he sees fit.  He orders the helmsman and the rowers to move out, so the ship begins moving as Amanu and Marcus discuss protocol.

The crew seems nice enough, although a little green when it comes to spelljamming in general and this ship in particular.  They seem a little uneasy about Thought Taker.

A quick scan of the ship reveals that the cargo bays contain nothing unusual, just provisions and replacement parts.  The ship is old, but it has been repaired recently.


----------



## perivas (Feb 12, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Marcus stares intently at Amanu.
> 
> "Amanu, how am I trying to breed distrust with the crew - by asking them if they've ever traveled this way before?
> 
> ...




"Though you think your actions wise and prudent, one can never know the true intent in the crew's heart.  The Symbol had charged us with the defense of the Thought-Taker from external sources and to trust him.  He may yet hold secrets which he does not desire us to see.  Forthright manners is a rarity in the vast reaches of space.  Be careful what you seek, you may just find it."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 13, 2003)

Akodo leaves Marcus and Amanu to their conversation and goes off to check out the rest of the Eel.  As he turns to leave, he looks over at  Chjargal, Grillon, or Theryndil to see if any of the three of them want to join him.  Either way, he first hops down to the main, enclosed deck and checks out Delta Squad's quarters — assuming nothing's all that out of the ordinary, he then continues over to the bridge to get a feel for how things run in the command center.

*OOC* — _Note that Akodo isn't intentionally slighting either Marcus or Amanu, they both just seem busy right now._

*Edit* — _Changed the move slightly.  Added OOC commentary.  Italicized OOC comments._


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

"Well, Amanu, you've got me confused - though I'll admit its not the first time I've been confused."  MArcus thinks for a few moments about what Amanu said, then continues, "Don't worry, we'll do as Battlepoet ordered.  The more things we can be sure of, the better we can do our job," Marcus said to Amanu.  "You're a valuable member of our team, Amanu, and I'm glad to have you with us."

"Let's have a look around then. Let me know if you find anything amiss," Marcus says to all.

Marcus will stow his gear in one of the Marines quarters, except for Cramp and his worn items, then have a look around.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 14, 2003)

Before long you've settled in to the quarters, toured the ship, and prepared for the long outbound flight.  Delta Squad, like most military units, alternates between long periods of boredom and brief periods of excitement.

Hector, the sailmaster, is a capable sailor and exerts his best efforts to training the crew.  He tends to say the wrong thing at the wrong time in social situations, but you get used to it.

Elaine, the chief helmsman, is a cleric of Celestian (god of the stars).  She is willing to talk about anything, and frequently describes the scenery to those who are willing to listen.  She lets Chjargal, Akodo, and Amanu take turns at the helm.

Thought Taker spends most of the day in his quarters, coming out occasionally to discuss the route with Elaine.  He is courteous towards her and you, but you notice his attitude is somewhat disdainful of the sailors.  Apparently they do not rate as equals to his thinking.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

Chjargal wonders how someone could spend so much time crafting a ship such as this and end up doing such a horrible job. 

_I'll have to see what I can do to make repairs. She's obviously seen her better days._

The bugbear also makes a point to contact the crewmembers individually and ask them a series of questions:
How were they approached about the job on the ship? 
Were they all hired at once or picked up in different ports? 
What were they told about what they were going to do and who they were to be working for? 
How long has the crew been together? 
What made them decide to come to the Elven Navy for help? How does the crew feel about the Navy being on board? 
What is the destination that we are heading towards? 
How have the crew been treated by the illithid?

He will share any answers with the squad.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Most of the crew were hired around the same time by the sailmaster at one of the more populous asteroids in the Chain of Tears (the nearest asteroid belt).  All of them crew up among the asteroids and are familiar with local navigation, but none have been out of the sphere before.  They've been together for the last week.

The advertisement offered an excellent wage for a two month space voyage.  More than four dozen sailors answered the ad, but almost two-thirds left when they found out an illithid owned the vessel.  The others agreed to come once he submitted to a zone of truth spell.  

Apparently Thought Taker had already arranged matters with the Elven Navy.  The _Escaflowne_ was their first destination.  The crew is somewhat reassured to warriors aboard, although some are clearly confused at the presence of a dark dwarf, a bugbear, and a cyborg.

The crew is unaware of the destination.  Thought Taker possesses the only map, and the symbology is quite alien.  He explains it telepathically to Elaine and the others when they are at the helm.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Five days out from the _Escaflowne_ you run into your first obstacle.  Everyone feels the ship drop out of spelljamming speeds into tactical speeds (which happens whenever another object of sufficient mass approaches).

Hurrying to the weapons deck, you spot the reason: a seagoing ship which appears distinctly out of place among the stars.  Its sails are up and its oars are out, but you are certain a spelljamming throne sits aboard.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 15, 2003)

Akodo's eyes pop out at the sight of the seafarer — "Anyone know why we're stopping for that?"

*OOC*: _Akodo has a theory; it could be pirates._


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

"Now _that's_ an interesting site," Theryndil said.  "My guess is it's just the safety protocols.  I can't imagine it's a threat."

_OOC:  "I can't imagine it's a threat"   I've just doomed us all.  _


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

Marcus runs down into the marine quarters as the ship drops out of spell-jamming speed.  Marcus barks out to those not on deck shift, "Let's go team, deckside.  Something is amiss."

Marcus will grab his longbow and remaining gear and head up on deck with the others.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2003)

Chjargal spies the dragon masthead and is taken aback momentarily. "Do you think it is appropriate to have weapons drawn?" the bugbear calls out to Marcus as he unslings his bow from his shoulder. "Our first reaction will set the tone for the rest of this meeting."

_OOC: We're fragged. _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 16, 2003)

Akodo shifts out of his hybrid form and into his humanoid form.  No telling if he might need to use the hybrid form or hare form at some point — and it's always better as a surprise.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

_Yes, the ship slows down automatically for safety reasons._

In answer to Chjargal's weapon, a flaming ballista bolt fires from the deck of the approaching craft.  It blazes a trail through the sky and misses the moray ship by fifty feet.  You can see human men gathered around the ballista, busy preparing for a second shot.

As they close, you can see close to thirty men on deck, clanging weapons to shields.  The drakkar is moving faster than the moray, so escape is not an option.

Hector shouts in your direction, "If you've any skill with the catapults, return fire!  I'll tell the men to prepare to be boarded."


----------



## perivas (Feb 17, 2003)

Amanu is up on deck in double time.  He looks about to assess the actions of others.

OOC:  What's the range to the enemy ship?  Expected time of close encounter?  Can we extend that time via maneuvers?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

The enemy ship is about 4000 feet away, 45 degrees to starboard, heading your direction.  On your current heading you will encounter them in four minutes.  Manuevering agressively or evasively could subtract or add two minutes to that amount.  They can fire the ballista every two minutes.  The moray's catapults are a little slower, and each one requires five men.  The moray's rowers could help operate one, but the ship would lose manueverability.


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Marcus looked over the oncoming ship and capabilities of the Moray. 

"We should probably let the crew handle the catapults and we deal with the boarders.  They shouldn't be expects Elven Navy on board - let alone the Delta Squad," Marcus called out to his men.  "Since we cannot outrun the vessel and I don't think we have any long range spells, I suggest we close and deal with the boarders.  Looks to be about 30 boarders, that would put the odds of about 6 to every squad member - that's a lunchtime snack.  Any problems, issues I haven't thought of?"


----------



## perivas (Feb 17, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"...Looks to be about 30 boarders, that would put the odds of about 6 to every squad member - that's a lunchtime snack...." *




Amanu swallows hard at the comment.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2003)

Akodo shakes his head at the division of boarders.  He takes out his heavy crossbow, loads a bolt, and then finds a position from which he can cast _sleep_ on the first boarding party.

*OOC*: _Save DC for sleep: Will 15 (10 + level 1 + 2 Cha + 2 Air/spell focus).  Lasts 5 minutes (1 min/level), affects 2d4 HD, area 15 ft. radius burst.  If he doesn't have time to load the crossbow, he'll just get ready to cast _sleep_ on the first boarding party._

*Edit*: _Added the spell focus bonus to my save DC, as per OA 26._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Hector shouts again, "We can't outrun them, but we can ram.  That flying tub over there isn't as sturdy as our ship, and hopefully we'll knock some of the groundlings down."  He shouts an order down to Elaine, and she turns the moray ship towards the foe.  The rowers rush to the deck and begin loading and aiming the forward catapult.  

Another ballista bolt launches from the drakkar and flies toward you.  Better aimed, this one strikes the starboard flank and starts a small fire.

"Put that out asap!  Two minutes to impact!" Hector bellows.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

"I've got the fire," Chjargal shouts to Marcus and Hector while searching for the nearest source of suppression for the flames. The bugbear's attention is intermittently drawn to the front however as he braces himself for the impact that is soon to come. In order to steady himself, Chjargal activates his gadabout and uses its wings to hover slightly above the deck, dousing the flames as he does so. 

As soon as the flames are out and the other ship is in range _(480 ft.)_, the druid will fly forward and cast _Entangle_ at the back of the drakkar's boarding party, causing that ship's own wood planks to reach out and grasp at the enemy.


----------



## perivas (Feb 18, 2003)

Amanu helps with putting out the fire.  If nothing mundane is apparently available for the task, Amanu then casts his _elemental burst_ dweomer, focusing on the creation of water.


----------



## garyh (Feb 18, 2003)

"Works for me, Marcus," Theryndil replied.  "I can stay mobile and pick them off while they attempt to board."

OOC:  When 1 minute from boarding, Theryndil will manifest _fly_.  Duration 50 minutes, PP used 5, PP 19/24.  The nomad will then fly above the boarders at the edge of his longbow's first range and fire at them as they attempt to board and after.


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

Marcus notes that his team is assisting with the fire suppression, so he does not move to do this himself.  Marcus will position himself close to the bow of the ship and behind some cover (in area #2).  At 500ft., Marcus will fire several shots from his bow until the ships are close.  At that point he will yell . . .

"Hold on to something, here we go!!" and grab a tie-off to hold on to for the collision.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

_Sorry for the delay._

Chjargal and Amanu have no trouble putting out the flames, although the ballista bolt left an ugly hole in the hull.  Amanu is able to save his spell for a more appropriate moment.

The crew of the moray fire the catapult as the ships close, but the rock sails between the masts of the drakkar.  The warriors on the other ship try to reload the ballista in time to fire one last time, but it appears they will be unsuccessful.

As the ships close within five hundred feet, Marcus and Theryndil begin firing.  The first shots miss, but soon they adjust to the motion of both ships.  Marcus wounds one enemy marine, while Theryndil drops two with critical hits.

Chjargal's entangle spell has the desired effect, pinning nearly a third of the enemy boarding party to their own ship.

As the ships cover the last hundred feet of distance, those on deck hurry to grab hold of rope or rail.  Elaine's aim is true, and the moray rams the drakkar at top speed.  To your chagrin the enemy ship is damaged, but fewer than four of their marines lose their balance.

_Here they come.  Actions, please._


----------



## perivas (Feb 21, 2003)

If the enemy is approaching in a pack via some limited access way (e.g., a plank or ladder), then Amanu will cast his hold person at the foremost person in an attempt to disorganize their boarding procedures.  Otherwise, if the enemy can approach _en masse_ (e.g., all of them swinging on ropes), Amanu will just cast a magic missile at the foremost enemy.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 21, 2003)

_Flayer, if you're still checking our thoughts, then make your self useful and inform the others that I am going to attack the enemy from their rear,_ Chjargal thinks to himself, all the while hoping that he's wrong but sickly afraid that he's right in his guess.

Then the bugbear proceeds to fly around the enemy (trying to stay as far out of their ranged attacks as he can, while still making the flight post-haste), onto the other ship. As soon as he as at the rear of the group, he opens fire with his longbow, aiming for any leaders or spellcasters first.


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

Marcus looks over his team, noting their positions. _ Not bad, not bad - the old meat grinder formation.  Amanu, Akodo, and Theryndil on the flanks, Chjargal looping to the back (dangerous, but gutsy), and me moving into the heart of it all, allowing the others to funnel the foes to me.  Of course it would be better with another with me at the point of attack, guess this is where we find out if any of the crew had any training._

Marcus move into position in the middle allowing the boarders to come to him, pulling Cramp along the way.  Marcus will look to maximize his reach and attacks of opportunity with the chain as the boarders attack, counting on the rest of the team to pick stragglers.  Before fully engaged, any boarder who pause in front of him will be the proud recipient of a thrown dagger.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 21, 2003)

Akodo waits until they've actually started boarding the Eel, and then he throws the _sleep_ spell at the boarders — hopefully this'll make Chjargal and Marcus have little more to do than mop up.  "Hopefully this'll combine with the vines to make this all a bit easier."

_OOC: Save DC for _sleep_: Will 15 (10 + level 1 + 2 Cha + 2 Air/spell focus). Lasts 5 minutes (1 min/level), affects 2d4 HD, area 15 ft. radius burst._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 23, 2003)

_Somehow forgot the earlier post about Akodo casting sleep.  Thanks for repeating it._ 

Akodo casts _sleep_ on the front of the ship, dropping three of the enemy.  They come at the weapon's deck from many angles, by rope and by making reckless leaps from the deck of the drakkar.  Amanu takes one out with _magic missle_, while another receives Marcus's dagger with a grunt.  Several of the raiders are given pause by Cramp, but six or more gather ten feet from Marcus and prepare to attack en masse.  Marcus also takes a hit from a throwing axe tossed by one of the boarders (7 damage).

Ten other boarders split into small groups, going after Akodo, Amanu, and the crew of the moray.  Aboard the drakkar, the men trapped in the vines are throwing daggers and anything else within reach at Chjargal.  One scores a hit against the bugbear (4 damage).  The druid and Theryndil continue firing arrows.  Theryndil drops the warrior previously hit by Marcus.

Delta Squad now spots two possible enemy leaders.  Both warriors are a little more heavily armed than the rest.  One has fiery red hair and beard, and moves towards Marcus with a masterwork greataxe.  The other has drooping grey whiskers and carries a morningstar.  He appears to be dragging a robed man behind him as he nears the junction of the two ships.


----------



## perivas (Feb 23, 2003)

Amanu also unleashes a _sleep_ spell at those gathered before him.  He'll then move towards where Marcus is in an attempt to help him, drawing his spear as he approaches.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

Akodo drops a _cat's grace_ on himself and moves towards the a point behind the main group of melee fighters  — "Delta Squad! Any of you two want a _cat's grace_?"

*Edit*: _Fixed the flying thing and adjusted my post so that things make sense._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 24, 2003)

"Mrrargh!" Chjargal spits out as the thrown dagger leaves a red streak across his upper right thigh. Spotting the two possible leaders, Chjargal aims for the one closest and tries to do as much damage as possible with his longbow.

_OOC: If the leaders are equal distances, Chjargal will try to take out the redhead and cut down on Marcus' opposition. Edited out the flying reference _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

*OOC*: _Damn.  I forgot y'all were flying.    I'll amend my post above.  Silly range of "touch."_


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

"I'm interested in the _Grace_."  In his best barbarian imitation Marcus lets out a yell and brandishes his spiked chain [intimidate].  He's looking for as many AoO's as he can get as they attack [1+Dex Mod - more with Cat's grace!! Thanks!]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

Akodo nods, "As soon as I can get there, you've got it, Marcus."  

*OOC*: _Shy of drastic stuff happening, my _next_ round's action will be to move up to Marcus and cast _cat's grace_ on him.  I would have swapped it around to do it this round, but I'm going to need the AC bonus if I'm going to be wading into melee to do this._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

Amanu's sleep spell works like a charm, dropping four of the six boarders nearby.  The other two glare at him as he draws his shortspear.  They charge forward with battleaxes.  One draws blood from Amanu's leg (9 damage).

Akodo quickly graces himself (+5 Dex) before two other barbaric humans strike at him.  His new agility helps him easily avoid both attackers.

Marcus snaps one of the waiting warriors with his chain, dropping a black-bearded tough.  The others choose that moment to spring forward.  Marcus is able to put down another with an attack of opportunity, but four others move in to close quarters.  He is hit three times in a few seconds (12 damage).

Theryndil nicks the red-haired leader (8 damage), who snatches up a nearby spear and throws it at the nomad (3 damage).  Chjargal hits the grey-whiskered one (8 damage), who responds by casting a spell.  A glowing battleaxe appears in the air near the bugbear and begins chopping at him.  Chjargal moves the gadabout in quick evasive manuevers.

The crew of the moray, led by Hector, engage two other boarders.  It looks like the number of boarders will grow, as one by one they free themselves from the entangle.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2003)

"Marcus, you may have to wait on that _grace_, I've got some new friends!"  He takes a 5 ft. step back, away from his barbarian buddies and fires his crossbow at the uglier of the two.

*OOC*: _With the enhancement bonus, Akodo's Dex becomes 21 (+5), his AC 17, and his BAB with his crossbow +7.  Point Blank Shot'll raise that up to +8 with this attack.  Damage = 1d10.  Hopefully this'll take care of one of them._


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

Marcus tightened the grip on Cramp and shifts the weapon to deal with the foes close to now close to him.  Marcus smiles as the foes come on, a welcome change from the last fight Marcus had with a hydra.

"Team, follow SOP!" Marcus yelled as a reminder, knowing the team would concentrate on the spellcasters first, if possible.   "Akodo, don't you worry none, take care of your troubles first."

Marcus will attack this round and look to cleave or AoO where available. With his move-equivalent, he will look to the status of the others or the crew so that perhaps next round he can move to help another. 

OCC:  Did Marcus get the opportunity to cleave after dropping one of the two warriors?


----------



## perivas (Feb 25, 2003)

Amanu pokes fiercely at the pirate who stabbed him in the leg.

OOC:  Don't forget about my frenzy rolls!  Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

Marcus cleaved another one of the pirates.

Amanu did not go beserk from the hit, and his frightening appearance did not daunt these warriors.

_Thanks for the reminders_


----------



## Mirth (Feb 25, 2003)

Seeing the entangled enemies freeing themselves, Chjargal grimaces. _This could get ugly._ Then he hears Marcus call for SOP and targets the moustached spellcaster once again trying to bring him down before he can do any serious damage.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

Akodo and Amanu are having some trouble with their foes.  The hengeyokai gets his crossbow up and fires true, but the bolt accidentally skips off the blade of the advancing warriors axe.  Amanu stabs with his spear, but can't connect.  Fortunately, their foes do little better.  Akodo is nicked by a axe as he dodges (3 damage).

Marcus drops two more of his enemies with swift swings of the chain.  His one remaining foe goes beserk and swings.  Marcus narrowly avoids a fatal strike to the chest (5 damage).

The red-haired warrior also goes a bit crazy after Theryndil's previous arrow.  Raging, he grabs another nearby javelin and throws it.  It slams into the elf's leg (12 damage).  His return shot misses.

Chjargal sends another arrow down at the spellcaster (7 damage), then flits back with surprise as a magical glowing hammer joins the axe and grazes his head (2 damage).

The crew have dropped two raiders, but another two are moving to engage.  Back on the ship, another two have pulled free of the entangle.  The robed figure that was being hauled around by the drakkar's cleric is crawling for cover.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 26, 2003)

Even though a lucky strike grazes him, Chjargal is thankful for the extra hours he put into learning how to use the gadabout to its fullest potential as he weaves about avoiding the floating axe and hammer. The bugbear fires again at the drakkar's spellcaster hoping to drop him after the last two solid hits.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Marcus swings at the frenzied attacker, hoping to drop him before he gets another shot like the last.  "Nice reverse stroke there on the axe.  Hadn't seen that one before." Marcus comments to the attacker.

If Marcus does drop the attacker, he will move to the next large grouping of attackers (if the defenders are in trouble) or to the leader.  

_I'm gonna have to requisition some boots that provide haste.  Although these boots of spiderclimbing are nice,_ Marcus thought.

OCC: Any chance of a small map?  I'm getting a little confused as to who is where.  Sorry.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 26, 2003)

Akodo sighs as he feels the blade cut into him.  This melee bit is not really where he's at for combat.  He hops back another 5 ft., casts a _sleep_ spell on his buddies and then moves as far away from them as possible, preferably near someone he can get some melee coverage from — if he can get to Marcus, he'll do that so he can drop a _grace_ on him next round.


----------



## perivas (Feb 26, 2003)

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 27, 2003)

Grillon joins the fight.  (sorry for the delay).  He looks for anyone that is hurt (friendlies, that is) and will tumble in to heal.  If no immediate opportunity presents itself then he will cast hold person on the furthest enemy spellcaster.

GE


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

Theryndil will fly out of range of the boarders on his move action and drink a _potion of CLW_.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

_Really busy at work.  Will post round later, but here's a map._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

Amanu tries again, and cuts one of the barbaric warriors across the face.  The man stumbles back and over the rail of the moray.

Akodo slips back to cast _sleep_.  It drops one of his attackers and Amanu's final foe, but leaves one boarder on Akodo.  The man follows the shugenja and hits again with his axe (8 damage).  

Akodo is looking quite hurt (10hp remaining).  Grillon tumbles up between his two spellcasting comrades and heals the hengeyokai (10 healed).

_To be continued.  GoldenEagle, I don't see Grillon's spells anywhere so I assumed you used a cure moderate wounds._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

Chjargal fires again at the the cleric, but his next shot hits a trailing rope instead.  The spirit axe and hammer slice and swing at the bugbear, but he continues to evade them.  The grey-haired cleric turns to the larger battle and casts _hold person_ at Marcus.  Marcus, who has just dispatched his last opponent and jumped over the rail toward the enemy leader, finds himself paralyzed.

Theryndil dips down below the plane of the drakkar's deck, shielding himself from enemy fire while quaffing a healing potion (5 hp healed).

The enemy leader, free from ranged fire and perceiving that Marcus is temporarily no threat, leaps to the moray and charges Grillon.  He lacks finesse, but even a poor swing backs a great deal of strength (6 damage).  

One of the recently freed boarders joins his commander in attacking the cleric (8 damage).  Two others move to wake sleeping comrades.


----------



## garyh (Feb 28, 2003)

Theryndil will fly back and fire on his previous target again.


----------



## perivas (Feb 28, 2003)

Amanu backs up towards G7 and unleashes a _cone of steam_ at the boarders and the sleep targets they are trying to wake behind me.

OOC:  Damage:  5d6, save for half!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

_Just noticed I used 's' for sailors and sleeping boarders.  The sailors are all at the left end of the ship, fighting two boarders.  Will replace with 'c' for crew._


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

_Great . . . just great.  Need to move . . . Maybe instead of boots perhaps some immunity to these damn Holds, or at least better resistance against spells . . . move along boarders . . . nothing to see here . . . I'm just a statue . . . really . . . really . . .  okay, so maybe not . . . damn._


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 28, 2003)

Grillon sees marcus's predicament and tumbles through traffic to protect him from possible attack.  If given the opportunity he will throw a dagger at the robed figure.

GE


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 28, 2003)

"Good deal, Grillon, I feel a lot better.  As a matter of fact, I feel like a completely new man."  There is an unnatural emphasis on the last part of his speech.  Akodo smiles, moves away from the boarder in front of him, makes a couple incantations, and, suddenly, the hengeyokai is the spitting image of one of the boarders, down to weapons and armor.  He smirks to himself, as if to say _I hope that this holds up for a bit._

*OOC*: _Akodo moves to G5 and casts _change self_, which will last for 50 minutes.  Will save to disbelieve is 15 again, and my disguise check runs to +12 (2 Cha, +10 for the spell).  My main hope is that this will let me weave through the boarders without drawing too many AoOs (hopefully it won't draw them from my teammates either).  Hopefully Grillon will catch my drift and won't take a shot at me._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 28, 2003)

Chjargal watches his shot go wide and sees the drakkar's spellcaster turn his focus towards Marcus. _*No!*_ the bugbear screams to himself as he watches his squad leader become frozen in place. 

The druid immediately flies towards Marcus to protect him, firing one more shot at the spellcaster. When he lands next to Marcus, he will draw both his sickle and his scimitar and take on the nearest boarder.


----------



## perivas (Mar 2, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Just noticed I used 's' for sailors and sleeping boarders.  The sailors are all at the left end of the ship, fighting two boarders.  Will replace with 'c' for crew. *




In that case, Amanu use cast defensively and unleash his 30-foot _cone of steam_ towards the right of the picture, encompassing many of the enemies!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

Chjargal flies and Grillon tumbles towards Marcus, anxious to stop the enemy cleric from taking advantage of his _hold_.  They land between their squadmate and the enemies, slashing out with dagger and sickle.  Chjargal drops one of the boarders.

The enemy cleric attacks the druid in response.  He hits using his mace, and his spiritual hammer slams the bugbear in the back (13 damage).  The spiritual hammer vanishes, joining the axe which disappeared the round before.  The cleric also steps up next to Marcus, a feral gleam in his eye.

Another boarder pulls free of the entangle spell and another wakes up to rejoin the fight.  The bugbear and the derro now face five of the enemy.

Amanu casts defensively and a cone of steam washes over the enemy leader and his nearby crew.  All of the boarders are overcome by the steam, but the leader emerges angrier than ever.  He steps in to attack the cyborg, missing his first attack but hitting with the second (14 damage).  Then the red-haired barbarian staggers for a moment, struck hard by Theryndil's arrow (critical hit, 23 damage).

Akodo changes his appearance to one of the warriors who fell moments ago.  The boarder in front of him shakes his head once, then steps up next to his leader and hits Amanu (3 damage).

_Amanu is at 6 hp.  The enemy leader has lost more than half his hit points.  The enemy cleric has not._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

Map


----------



## perivas (Mar 3, 2003)

Amanu steps back a raises a defensive _shield_ before him to protect against the assault of the enemy.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 3, 2003)

Akodo quickly looks to the boarder near him, "Hey, you should go even the odds down there," and points to the mass of crew and boarders fighting on the other end of the deck.  Shaking his head, Akodo then moves to the other side of Amanu, and casts a _cure light wounds_ on the cyborg.  He tries to make his incantations and gestures look as much as regular combat movements as possible and when he finishes, he delivers the spell via a light punch in the shoulder with his off hand, mumbling "Sorry, Amanu."


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

_Must move. . . must finish them . . . there's that dirty son of a worm priest who froze me . . . that's it come closer . . . I'll be free in a moment . . . _ Marcus thought.

Marcus continues his struggles against the magical energies binding his movements.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 3, 2003)

Chjargal concentrates his attacks with scimitar & sickle on "Onethumb" (  ) using all the might he has to _put him down_ before he can harm Marcus.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Chjargal and Grillon hold their ground on the enemy ship.  The bugbear gets a decent hit on One Thumb with his scimitar (6 damage), while Grillon uses his dagger to defend their backs, taking down one of the enemy.  Unfortunately, One Thumb and the boarder farthest from Grillon work together to break through Chjargal's defenses, hitting twice (15 damage).

Amanu raises a shield, vastly raising his ability to avoid harm.  Unfortunately, the enemy leader overcomes the protection, stepping in and hitting the cyborg with his first attack (7 damage).

Akodo easily deceives the other boarder, who foolishly runs past Amanu on his way to attack the crew.  Amanu trips the man with his spear, sending him to the deck with a crash, where he rapidly loses consciousness.

Akodo attempts to _cure_ his friend, but the positive energy has no effect on Amanu.  Theryndil helps, sending another arrow at the Red (6 damage).

Several of the crew have fallen, but they took out one of the raiders and have another surrounded.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Map


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2003)

Reeling slightly from the blows he received, Chjargal rallies himself and attacks One Thumb again, slicing at him with scimitar and sickle. _This old man is getting tiresome,_ the bugbear thinks to himself.

_OOC: Gru - Chjargal's taken 34hp of damage so far, right? Leaving him with 15hp? _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 4, 2003)

Akodo shakes his head and shrugs at Amanu.  He loads a bolt in his crossbow and steps out from behind the cyborg.  _I hope no one noticed that one of the boarders just picked up a crossbow...now, where to go and what to do?_

*OOC*: _An exciting round of crossbow loading! _


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

_Just a little more . . . almost . . . there. _

Marcus will attack One-thumb if he gets free from the hold this round.


----------



## perivas (Mar 5, 2003)

Amanu chooses to assault Eric Bloodaxe with two _magic missiles_ before retreating to C8.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 5, 2003)

Grillon, seeing Marcus and Chargral are in more danger than Amanu for the moment, tumbles through Marcus's personal space to end up next to One Thumb opposite of Chargal (Chargal is Flanking with Grillon).  He attacks One thumb immediately. (Tumbling to avoid AoO)

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Grillon and Chjargal work together, surrounding the enemy spellcaster and slicing away with scimitar, sickle, and dagger (18 damage).  One Thumb is unable to do much in return, although one of the three boarders surrounding the bugbear gets a solid hit (7 damage, Chjargal has 8hp left).  Marcus feels the _hold_ give way.

Amanu steps back an launches two magic missles at Eric the Red (7 damage).  Theryndil nicks him with another arrow (3 damage).  The foe steps forward and tries to eviscerate Amanu, but the _shield_ interferes with his attack.

Suddenly, five more magic missles fly from the hand of the robed figure cowering on thedesck of the drakkar, streak through the air to the moray, and slam into the back of the pirate leader (17 damage).  He keeps his feet, but a murderous glare fills his eyes.

Two more raiders, pulling free of the entangling plants, fall on the figure and start striking him with their axes.  Another raider leaps across the to the moray and wakes the last sleeper.  They prepare to aid their captain.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 6, 2003)

Crossbow loaded, Akodo takes a step back away from Eric the Red and fires a bolt at him.  That done, he drops the bow and draws his wakazashi.

*OOC*: _5 ft. adjustment, fires crossbow, drops the bow, draws sword.  That should add up to my adjustment, an attack action, a free action, and a move equivalent.  I could be wrong, though. _


----------



## perivas (Mar 6, 2003)

Amanu attacks Eric the Red cautiously using a mostly defensive manuever with his spear (i.e., fights defensively) and backs up to E8.


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

Theryndil keeps up his volley, wearing down the boarding foes.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

With a two-handed uppercut swing of his spiked chain, Marcus shows the cleric who held him that he was back in business (+14 to hit - with flanking).  He will cleave a boarder if given the opportunity. He will then 5' adjust to either N3 or to N2 if Chjargal vacates the square.

"Thanks for the assist, men, I owe you.  Let's see if I can pay some of that back right now," Marcus said.  "Take care of yourselves, I've got this now.  I thought I heard some missiles - if they were for us, make your way to help the robed one; if not, we need to take him out, too."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 6, 2003)

Grillon, seeing Chjargral take another hit moves gracefully to his side and invokes the name the energy of his god (Cure Moderate).  He of course works hard at avoiding AoO (Tumbling)

GE


----------



## Mirth (Mar 6, 2003)

Feeling the effects of being attacked from all sides, Chjargal begins to fight defensively. After he sees Marcus back in action, the bugbear will activate the gadabout and fly out of the area.

_OOC: Not sure if Chjargal can see Grillon coming to heal him or not. I'll leave that up to the DM. The bugbear's plan is to resume his flying ranged attacks._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Marcus's uppercut connects with the cleric's chin, snapping his neck and sending Sven One Thumb flying overboard to bob up and down in the drakkar's gravity bubble (20 damage).  Marcus follows through with a hit on the nearest raider (14 damage).

Grillon steps up behind Chjargal, calling on Moradin to heal the bugbear (10 healed).  The druid takes advantage of the break in the opposition to fly up and away from the deck.

Theryndil fires another arrow, which wings the leader (2 damage).  Akodo shoots him at close range with the crossbow (8 damage).  As he lunges at Amanu, the cyborg catches him in the gut with the shortspear (7 damage) and Eric the Red slides slowly to the deck.

Seeing both their leaders fall, the eight remaining raiders through down their weapons and allow themselves to be bound.

Amanu's condition is serious (-3/32 hp), but he now has time to repair himself.  Four of the sailors and the robed figure need immediate medical attention.  Theryndil (15/25 hp), Marcus (29/53 hp), Chjargal (25/49 hp) and Grillon (38/52) were also wounded in the fighting.  Twenty nine raiders lie about the decks of both ships, unconscious or dying.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 10, 2003)

Akodo uses his _cure moderate wounds_ scrolls to partially heal Chjargal, Marcus, Theryndil, and Grillon, and then tends to their other wounds with _cure lights_ as needed.


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

Marcus will use his CLW wand to cure any of the crew (one hit for each) to keep them from dying.

"Good job, squad.  You handle yourselves very well.  Chjargal, can you recover those boarders who fell overboard.  Let's see what kind of gear they had and their logs say," Marcus said as he helped administer to the wounded crew.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Marcus will use his CLW wand to cure any of the crew (one hit for each) to keep them from dying.
> 
> "Good job, squad.  You handle yourselves very well.  Chjargal, can you recover those boarders who fell overboard.  Let's see what kind of gear they had and their logs say," Marcus said as he helped administer to the wounded crew. *




Chjargal follows Marcus' lead by using his own CLW wand if needed, going first to the robed figure who was being dragged around by the drakkar's spellcaster. He also offers to use the CLW wand on himself so that Akodo doesn't have to waste his scrolls on the bugbear.

After the wounded have been tended to, then the druid flys about gathering the dead. Once he has recovered all of the bodies, he will proceed to check their equipment as Marcus has commanded.


----------



## perivas (Mar 10, 2003)

Amanu helps to direct the capture of the pirates before repairing himself of the damage.  After the pirates have been successfully bound and held under secure circumstances, he volunteers himself to lead a group to investigate the pirate vessel.


----------



## garyh (Mar 10, 2003)

Theryndil will accompany Amanu to investigate the pirate vessel.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 10, 2003)

Akodo nods and thanks Chjargal.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 11, 2003)

While Marcus and Akodo tend to those on the moray, the robed figure throws himself at Chjargal's feet.  He pleads, "Please grant me mercy.  I am not in league with these pirates.  I will tell you anything you wish to know."  When he sees that Chjargal means him no harm, he introduces himself as Lareth Eln of Toril.

The drakkar has no lower deck, so it is easily searched.  Sacks of gold and silver are piled haphazardly about the deck.  A medium ballista rests on the forward bow, and a velvet bag hangs from the mainmast.  Looking inside, Amanu sees several diamonds, gold serving dishes, and a mithril chime.

Most of the raiders are wearing leather armor and wielding common weapons (axes, hammers, and swords).  The enemy captain's sword appears magical, but nothing else.  The late cleric had nothing more valuable than the holy symbol around his neck (a sword and hammer, crossed).


----------



## Mirth (Mar 11, 2003)

"You have nothing to fear from us, Lareth Eln of Toril," Chjargal tries to make his deep bass voice as soothing as possible to calm the shaking (human's?) nerves. "You are are now under the protection of the Elven Navy, albeit only a handful of us."

Seeing that Lareth is feeling better, the bugbear asks, "How did you come to be on this ship? It is unusual that you were a live captive on a ship that did not seem the type to take live captives. What about you is so important?" As the druid continues talking, he scouts the drakkar for parts that can be used as quick-fixes for the damage to the moray.


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2003)

After Marcus has distributed the healing that he can to the crew and assist those that were hurt (other than the boarders), he will move onto the other vessel to help with the search and explore the ship.  

_Normally, We'd take these pirates to the nearest port and turn them in for their crimes, but I don't know if we have either the time or the capability of doing that now,_ Marcus thought. _We don't have a sending stone to just alert the fleet and have a ship pick them up.  Let's find out who they are and what they've done, that may make this easier._

Marcus will intimidate and interview the boarders to learn about who and what they are.  Then, he'll check with the robed figure and hear what Chjargal has to say about him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 12, 2003)

The human wizard explains his plight.  Not long ago he crash-landed on a magic-poor world, where he was discovered by Erik Bloodaxe, the late captain of the drakkar.  When Lareth told the barbarian that he was a wizard who flew among the stars, Erik became quite interested.

The shock of the crash had wiped Lareth's spells from memory.  He attempted to spend some time with his spellbook, but the savage took it away and burned it in front of him.  Bloodaxe took the wizard home and spent weeks tormenting Lareth for information about spelljamming.  After discovering that the ship's helm survived the crash, Bloodaxe stood up before his village council and proposed raiding the magic lands beyond the sky.  

The council laughed him out of the hall, but Erik was not deterred.  He gathered many of the younger warriors, installed the helm on one of the village's ships, and set off to prove himself a warrior not to be scoffed at.

Bloodaxe and his crew found their first encounters in space to be easy pickings.  The other ships they met were more suited to space travel, but the raiders made up for their inexperience with ferocity and will.  Bloodaxe burned the other ships behind him and took no prisoners, which is why he probably escaped the notice of the Navy (until now).

Erik left Lareth alive because he was the only one who could operate the helm, but the warrior never trusted the wizard.  He and the others would even drag the wizard along during boarding actions, for fear that he would attempt to steal away with the ship.  Lareth was able to prepare magic missle and a few other spells from memory, but didn't see a likely shot at freedom until now.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 12, 2003)

Akodo (either after Lareth tells the story or later after hearing it from Chjargal — *OOC*: _I don't know if he'd still be busy tending people or not at this point_) pats the wizard on the shoulder and smiles, "It's good to be free of Bloodaxe, isn't it?"  Then to Marcus, "What shall we do with him?  I mean, I'm perfectly happy to let him take the Barbarian ship — it seems like a reasonably fair trade off for the humiliation he's suffered.  Unless, of course, you have any better ideas?"

*Edit*: _Fixes a problem with parentheses._


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

"Let's talk to the surviving boarders and see if they corroborate his story then we'll go from there," Marcus says to Akodo.  "Chjargal, can you come with me to talk with the boarders as well?"

When away from the robed wizard Marcus quietly and not facing the wizard asks Chjargal "Do you have detect evil available.  If so, can you pass it over the boarders and also check the wizard.  If not, do you know of anyone else that would have it."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 12, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *When away from the robed wizard Marcus quietly and not facing the wizard asks Chjargal "Do you have detect evil available.  If so, can you pass it over the boarders and also check the wizard.  If not, do you know of anyone else that would have it." *




"I'm afraid all I can detect today is magic or poison, sir," Chjargal says to Marcus. "If we can stall until morning, then I could have it ready tomorrow, other than that ... I don't think Akodo has it, but I'm not sure about Amanu or Grillon. I suppose I could ask them, ... surreptitiously, of course."


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2003)

"Understood, see what you can do," Marcus asked.  He was hesitant to leave this remaining boarders and mage behind unless he was sure they weren't coming back after them later or going after someone else.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2003)

"Aye, sir," Chjargal says to Marcus, then makes his way to Grillon and Akodo, asking both in hushed tones if they have the capability to detect evil on Lareth and the crew of the drakkar. 

If not, he will approach Theryndil with the same question, also inquiring of the nomad whether he thinks it would be wise to ask either Elaine or Thought Taker should the psi-elf not be able to detect evil either.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 14, 2003)

Most of the twenty surviving boarders are reluctant to talk, but a few proudly admit their glorious raids against the ships of space.  

For his part, the wizard asks to accompany you to a convenient port, explaining that he feels defenseless without a spellbook.  He also asks that you bring along the helm and portal locator from the drakkar, which were taken from his former ship.

Lareth also tells you the raiders are from a sizeable asteroid two days away.  He thinks it is probably safe to return them to the asteroid, since they have no other means of spelljamming.

Lareth blanches when Thought Taker comes up on deck to inspect the moray after the battle.  He searches your faces, probably wondering if you've all been dominated.  The raiders stare at the mind flayer without fear, but also without recognition.

The illithid telepathically congratulates you on your defense of the vessel.  He asks what your plans are for the survivors.


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

Marcus will address Thought-Taker, "We intend to drop them off at a nearby asteroid.  Without the helm and portal locator, they haven't the capacity to spell-jammer and therefore, will harm no other travelers.  Their leaders have been slain in the attack.  The wizard who was with them was apparently kidnapped and forced to work for them.  We'll probably drop him at a port along our way."

"The ship and its remaining belonging will probably belong to us, to compensate us for the attack and our repairs," Marcus added.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 14, 2003)

Akodo winces when Marcus says "the ship and its remaining will probably belong to us" — he can't help but think that regardless of what just happened, that the drakkar does not by any stretch of the imagination belong to us — Lareth has more right to it than we do.  _Such a typical assumption of the ruling class._  Despite his misgivings, Akodo remains quiet.  This is not the time or the place for that sort of thing.


----------



## perivas (Mar 14, 2003)

"Unless we can reach a holding facility for the pirates in a relatively short time, I suggest we access the talents of Thought Taker to assess to intent of the remaining pirates.  With that information, we may be better able to determine a course of action," Amanu suggests.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

Thought Taker replies telepathically.  He suggests you scuttle the drakkar, for no one but the truly desperate would buy such a vessel at any spelljamming port.  The gold and silver should be enough to make repairs.  He then states that if any of the raiders are in critical condition, he would be happy to put them out of their misery.  The voyage ahead is long, and he does not wish to diet unnecessarily.  If no wounded captives are available, he will claim the corpse of the cleric.

While you discuss arrangements, the crew gets underway, temporarily lashing the two ships together.  Hector sets course for the asteroid indicated by Lareth.  He suggests hanging on to the drakkar until they reach the asteroid, as the combined mass of the two ships will keep the air fresher (and it is easier to keep the prisoners on the drakkar than stuff them in the cargo area).


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2003)

When the flayer's thoughts enter Chjargal's mind, his immediate reaction is to cringe. He quickly recovers, trying not to let the illithid have access to his innermost emotions. Realizing that he's already failed before he'd begun, the bugbear reaches into his belt pouch and slowly rolls the two pearls around and around in his hand. Then he goes onto the drakkar and begins pulling off material to use on repairs for the moray.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

Marcus, clearly uncomfortable with the diet of the mindflayer, will motion for one of the troops or crew to deliver the corpse of the cleric to the mindflayer.  

Marcus will assist in making everything ready to deliver the boarders to their asteroid as soon as possible.  He will look for second opinions on the scuttling of the ship.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 17, 2003)

Akodo shrugs at the mind flayer's dietary needs — judging from what the others told him, if Thought Taker is feeding on the captives, that means that he's not feeding on Delta Squad.  A hungerless mind flayer is a happy mind flayer and that's good news all around.


----------



## perivas (Mar 18, 2003)

Amanu stares disappointedly at Thought Taker, but then merely shrugs at his suggestion.  "As long as the others don't object, I won't either."


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

"And you claimed to be different than the rest of your kind," Theryndil said to the Thought Taker.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 23, 2003)

Thought Taker ignores Theryndil's comment as he returns below decks to consult with Elaine.  Before long the captives are secure aboard the drakkar, watches are assigned, and repairs are underway.  Chjargal does an excellent job repairing the wooden moray, although it is less responsive than the living plants which make up elven ships.

In two days time you reach the asteroid home of the barbarian raiders.  It is an immense rock, big enough to support a diverse ecosystem.  Lareth directs the landing of the drakkar ten miles from the tribe's village.  When the captives have all been unloaded (and one of them has been untied), the drakkar returns to the moray.

Lareth unloads the drakkar's helm with the help of the sailors, Marcus, and Grillon.  Then Amanu sets it aflame and the moray moves away.  You watch the burning ship consume itself and fade from view as you resume your course in search of Thought Taker's artifacts.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 24, 2003)

Double-checking his repairs, Chjargal wipes his brow with the back of his hand and watches intently as Amanu sets the drifting drakkar ablaze. He continues to stand on the prow of the moray and stare at the flames until they are a speck on the far horizon, all the while bemoaning the loss to the forest that gave of itself to make the ship.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

Marcus will help with the ship operations in addition to his guard duty and patrols.  He will make sure the human wizard is prepared to be dropped off at the nearest port.  The booty obtained from the vessel will be either converted to cash for ships operations and to assist the Delta Squad in her defense, or given to those at the port that have a valid claim to them.  

If it is possible, Marcus will ask to have the sword recovered from the head pirate identified to determine its worth.

He will spend time with the crew and his squadmates, getting to know them better and understand them.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

Three days after dropping off the captives you arrive at the crystal shell of the sphere.  With the help of Lareth's portal locator, you quickly find a natural portal allowing passage through the strange crystal substance which forms the boundary of wildspace.  Hector orders the crew to double check the ship for any flame.  Even a lit candle would be hazardous in the Phlogiston.

Beyond crystal shell lies the Flow, the rainbow-colored rivers that connect hundreds of unusual systems and worlds.  You've seen it half a dozen times, but the experience is never the same.  This time the color yellow seems to dominate, and the air takes on cinammon odor.

It's hard to pick out objects in the Flow against the background of chaotic, ever-shifting colors.  You strain your eyes...

And there it is.  Small ship.  Dragonfly hull, but modified here and there (portholes along the cargo hold, for instance).  It's just drifting in the Flow, seemingly inert.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 25, 2003)

Akodo, still in humanoid form, peers out over the edge of the eel.  "Um, that looks rather foreboding.  How long do you suppose it's been there?"  This last question is asked to no one in particular.


----------



## perivas (Mar 26, 2003)

"Know caution in such affairs and expect the unexpected.  More subtle traps have been laid than this."  Amanu comments.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 27, 2003)

"Well, let's bring the moray about and prepare to board the dragonfly then," Chjargal suggests as he tries to spot any sign of life on the derelict ship.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 27, 2003)

Grillon says nothing as he walks around one more time to make sure that no more wounds need tending (knowing that after the amount of time that has passed that everyone should be fine).  With that he again draws his hood and takes a spot on deck to see the dragonfly.

GE


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

"Personally, I think we should just let it pass.  But Dragonfly's are used by the navy," Marcus said, the last part almost a question.  "Anyone see any identifiable markings on her?"

Marcus then, headed toward Hector to ask if either he or Elaine want to have the Dragonfly investigated.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 28, 2003)

No markings are visible on the dragonfly, which suggests it does not belong to a trading house or military.  Dragonflies are too small for pirates, but common for smugglers, adventurers, or self-sufficient mages.

Neither Hector nor Elaine have an opinion one way or another about the ship.  Hector says that Delta Squad is in charge of security.  If this is a potential threat, you give the orders.  If not, he'll order the moray to head on through the Flow.

Grillon assures himself that everyone is in good condition.  From his spot on the rail, he thinks he can see light glimmering in one of the dragonfly's windows.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 28, 2003)

"Marcus, what's your plan?  Are we going in?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 28, 2003)

After being informed by Grillon about the light in the window, Marcus heaved a heavy sigh. "Yeah, we're going in.  There could be people in there that need our help," _though I'd rather sail on by_ Marcus finished with a thought.

Marcus gave the word to Hector to bring them close to investigate.  Marcus thought, _This could be a ploy to draw is in and attack with another ship._

"Team keep those sharp eyes peeled, and not just at the dragonfly.  I don't want any surprises," Marcus called out.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2003)

"Why don't we get the brain-eater to see if he can sense anyone alive on the other ship before we close in too much?" Chjargal suggests. "His range must be pretty far and powerful."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 29, 2003)

"Chjargal's got a point, although that may not necessarily mean anything — what if whatever's out there isn't alive?"  Akodo shudders.


----------



## perivas (Mar 29, 2003)

"Despite his dietary preferences, Thought Taker does seem to possess a very useful skill."  Amanu adds in.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 31, 2003)

_My range is far.  My hearing is also good, Squad Member Chjargal.  I sense one living creature aboard ship._

Pulling up close to the dragonfly, you notice that the catapult has been removed and the rigging is greatly simplified (to support a smaller crew).  The cargo hatches also appear to be sealed.  The entire upper deck appears to be covered with a thin layer of space dust.  In a few places you see scorch marks.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2003)

"No reason to bother Thought-Taker if we don't have to," Marcus said.  "Looks like the dragonfly has been through some troubles and has been here for a while."

"Those of you that want to power up, do so.  Let's head across and investigate,"  Marcus says.  He then asks Hector to bring them about so that the team can board the ship and have a look around.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 31, 2003)

Akodo casts a _cat's grace_ on himself.  "Anyone else want some extra agility?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

You step onto the dusty deck, leaving clear footprints.  It appears as if no one else has set foot on the deck in years.  The hatch to the lower deck appears to be the only opening.

As you secure the perimeter of the deck, you hear something straining at the hatch.  It resists for a moment, then slams open.  An humanoid figure in wizardly robes steps out from the lighted staircase within.  He looks like an inadequately preserved corpse.

The figure looks around at the lot of you and wheezes, "Well?  What in Hades do you want?"


----------



## perivas (Apr 1, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *The figure looks around at the lot of you and wheezes, "Well?  What in Hades do you want?" *




"We were under the impression that your ship was in distress.  We boarded to see if we could lend aid to those who may be stranded in deep space.  We are members of the Elven navy and mean you no harm.  Can we help you in any way?  Or do you not need any help?"  Amanu responds to the rotting figure.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 1, 2003)

While the others are conversing with the barely living mage, Chjargal will stay in the back and surreptitiously check over the ship and see if he can glean any details from its construction and modification.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 2, 2003)

"Elven Navy?" the figure responds.  "How come I only see one elf among the lot of you?  How do I know you aren't just pirates trying to set me off my guard?  I warn you, Terigmar the Terrible is not to be trifled with!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

Akodo, in the middle of a yawn, blinks at the mention of pirates.  He perks up a bit (_Pirates?  How dare he?_) and smiles at the slightly mummified one.  "Look, Terigmar (may I call you Terigmar?), I assure you that we're agents of the Elven Navy — our only concern here is that everything is fine.  There are all sorts of dangerous and questionable folk If everything is fine and there's nothing we can do, well..."  Akodo lets off with a friendly shrug and turns to Marcus.  

Meanwhile, thinking to himself, and hoping that Thought Taker can hear him, Akodo describes the mummified one, hoping that the illithid might have some idea of what's going on here and if Delta Squad is in any danger.  

*OOC*: _Akodo's attempting a Diplomacy roll here, hoping to at least make Terigmar less hostile._


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 3, 2003)

A hooded Grillon is waiting quietly in the corner, not trying actively to hide, also not trying to be noticed.

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2003)

_That's quite a Diplomacy modifier, Akodo._

Terigmar appears to be appeased by Akodo's speech and mutters to himself, "Hmmph.  Elven Navy, huh?  I'm away from port for a short while and the elves get delusions of grandeur.  Can't be helped, I suppose."

Turning again to look at the party, he speaks, "Well, come in then.  If you're going to stand about on my front porch, you may as well come in and have something to drink.  None of you look particularly wizardly, but perhaps you could help me after all.  Terigmar the Talented is here to serve."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

"Many thanks, Master Terigmar."  Akodo enters, smiling at the rest of the group.  "I'd be happy to listen to anything you have to say, although you are correct in your assessment of my wizardly talents."

*OOC*: _Yeah, that _Courtier's Obi_ really does a number to that modifier.  _


----------



## perivas (Apr 4, 2003)

Amanu will try to conceal the nature of his talents, until Terigmar fully describes his needs.  Even then, Amanu will first consider his request fully before volunteering any services.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

_'A short while?'. . . ,_ thought Marcus, _Looks like he hasn't seen port in years._  Marcus looked dubiously at the other members of the squad.  He instructed Theryndil to stand watch here outside the door while the rest of the squad went in to investigate.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 5, 2003)

_When was the last time he bathed?_ Chjargal thinks to himself as he enters the ship behind the others.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

The entire lower deck is well-lit.  There are _continual light_ spells on objects throughout the vessel: here a lamp bracket, there a portion of the overhead.

At the bottom of the stairs is a hallway connecting the bridge and the cargo area, with doors on both sides leading to the cabins.  Glancing iton the bridge, you see a plain, unadorned chair built from heavy, dark wood and a chart table.  The navigational instruments and charts are covered with dust.

Terigmar points out the captain's cabin as his bedroom, and the opposite cabin as a storeroom and "overflow" library.  Then he leads you into the cargo hold, refitted to make a comfortable, well laid-out laboratory.  Three portholes down each side give a view of the phlogiston.  There are tables and workbenches, all covered with unfinished experiements of one kind or another.  Here a foul-smelling liquid bubbles over an alcohol burner; there a rock glows with a cold white light while a strange device next to it ticks sporadically.

http://www.shatteredfractine.com/shipyard/ships/cargo/deckplan/dragonflydeck.gif


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 7, 2003)

"Well, Master Terigmar, it looks like you've got quite the lab here.  I'm a bit of an alchemist myself..."  He wrinkles his nose at the scent of the liquid on the alcohol burner.  "I've got to say, I'm not familiar with that liquid.  Very strong odor, that one."  Akodo looks at Marcus quizzically, waiting to see if he wants the hengeyokai to be quiet.  _This is getting stranger and stranger._


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

_Magic is definitely not my area,_ thought Marcus, _and is this guy even alive?  I guess if you wanted some solitude . . . but . . . just weird._

"So what can the Elven Navy help you with, sir?" Marcus asked.  He then stated, "If you're fine and in no danger, then we should be on our way to continue our mission."

After hopefully making it clear that they weren't intending on staying but a few moments, Marcus then looked to Akodo and waved for him to continue to help if he could for the time we'd be here.


----------



## perivas (Apr 8, 2003)

Amanu listens intently to Terigmar's response, listening for any signs of deception or distrust.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 8, 2003)

Grillon stands by seemingly disinterested...but under his hood he is cautious.

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 8, 2003)

Terigmar does not seem to be employing any deception in his words.  The more time you spend with him, the more certain you are that he is dead and does not realize it.  He tries to offer you something to drink, but it takes him a while to find something safe for consumption.  

"Terigmar the Tireless thanks you for your kind offer of help.  It appears you are in a bit of a hurry, which is a shame.  I would be proud to explain some of my ongoing research to you," he says, still concentrating most of his attention on Akodo.  "And I should introduce you to Hisst, who is probably lurking around here invisibly.  Oh, and Dorkin, who's probably hiding in the bed."

"But if you must rush, I have a specific request for you.  I have been trying for some time to learn the spell _time stop_, but so far I haven't had any luck.  If you could teach me the spell, or acquire it on a scroll, I could make it worth your while."


----------



## Mirth (Apr 8, 2003)

"I have to get out of here, the stench is more than I can stand," Chjargal says quietly to Marcus. "I'll wait outside with Theryndil. We should log this mage's existence to report to the Navy later and then leave him be."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 9, 2003)

Grillon too moves to leave. _ *sarcastically to self*time stop....grrreat._

GE


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 9, 2003)

"I'm certainly not able to _teach_ you _time stop_, and I don't currently have any scrolls of it with me.  Not that I would have it.  It's really up to my commander if we can help you.  Marcus?"  Akodo thinks for a second and looks to Marcus nervously as he continues speaking, "Hmm.  Hisst and Dorkin, eh?  I'd be happy to meet the two of them, I'm sure."

*OOC*: _In advance, just in case Hisst and Dorkin are nasty things we don't want to meet, I'm so sorry.    You all do understand that I had to, though..._


----------



## perivas (Apr 9, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"But if you must rush, I have a specific request for you.  I have been trying for some time to learn the spell time stop, but so far I haven't had any luck.  If you could teach me the spell, or acquire it on a scroll, I could make it worth your while." *




Amanu eyes Terigmar curiously at the mention of such a powerful dweomer, although he offers no opinion on the subject.  Amanu remains a silent observer.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

"We certainly can pass word along, if you wish, in hopes of finding someone to teach you that magic," Marcus said starting to get nervous about being here.  _Thought Taker did say there was one living creature within the vessel, I don't think the mage qualifies, so that leaves one of the other creatures he named . . . or someone else._

"Anyone else here other than Hist and Dorkin?" Marcus asked.

He nodded to Grillon and Chjargal, indicating his agreement.  Marcus looks to Akodo to speed things up, then Marcus takes a couple steps to the door.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

While Marcus and the others beat a retreat, Terigmar leads Akodo to his cabin.  There is a comfortable unmade bed and a plush armchair.  The bulkheads are lined with bookshelves full of books and scrolls in dozens of languages.  Terigmar looks in the bed and draws forth a small mishapen creature.  "This is Dorkin, my homonculous.  I created him to help me with my research, but he is afraid of sharp objects, flames, and everything magical."

Suddenly, a pseudodragon appears on Terigmar's shoulder.  "And this is Hisst.  He's usually very suspicious of strangers, so I take it that he likes you."

Continuing to speak to Akodo, Terigmar bids Delta Squad farewell, "I don't think you need to spread the word about my needing the scroll, but do come back if you find one.  If you must be on your way, I bid you a fond farewell.  Terigmar the Trusting awaits your return."


----------



## perivas (Apr 11, 2003)

At this point, Amanu, who had previously been silent, speaks up.  "Before parting our separate ways, might we make two inquiries of you?  The first, to what ends do you seek the power of time stop?  The second, how came you to your current situation?  This ship seems quite lonely, so far from civilization and devoid of other humanoid life.  We would like to make a full report of all our encounters to best document our journeys and to ensure your safety and those of others as well."  Amanu does his best to sound cordial and non-accusative.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 11, 2003)

Akodo's eyes pop wide open and he shakes his head a bit as Amanu starts to question Terigmar.  Regardless of Terigmar's reply to Amanu, Akodo smiles at the ancient wizard and his pseudodragon.  "I'll be happy to deliver a scroll to you, Master Terigmar.  May you have safe and productive studies until such a time as I see you again."  Akodo then heads back to Marcus and the others.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

"My current situation?" Terigmar replies.  "You refer to my isolation?  I doubt I am much different from many arcane practitioners who desire a few years to conduct research without constant interuption."

"As for _time stop_, it is required for a device I am hoping to create, which will allow one greater navigational control while taking a ship through the rift create by my _cosmic storm_ spell.  I'd be happy to tell you everything there is to know about THAT spell on some other occasion.   Won't Mordenkainen and the others be jealous when they hear about that one?" Terigmar concludes, speaking mostly to Hisst.

After Delta Squad returns to the moray, Hector orders the sailors to back away from the dragonfly and shove out into the Flow.  You watch as Terigmar's floating laboratory vanishes into the rainbow rivers of space.

Three days after leaving Terigmar, Akodo spots Thought Taker tossing a rather bulky sack overboard.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 15, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *After Delta Squad returns to the moray, Hector orders the sailors to back away from the dragonfly and shove out into the Flow.  You watch as Terigmar's floating laboratory vanishes into the rainbow rivers of space.*




"What a waste of a good ship," Chjargal says to Marcus as the moray pulls away from the dragonfly. "I looked her over and she is as dead as he was."

_Sorry about the delay in posting. I hope you saw my thread in Talking the Talk._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 15, 2003)

_Well, Terigmar seems pleasant enough, if rather eccentric._  Akodo shakes his head and grins at the encounter with Terigmar the Terminally Odd, watching as the dragonfly disappears into the distance.  _If all our encounters were like that, things would be far, far easier._

*Three days later...*
Akodo cocks his head to the side and raises an eyebrow when he spots Thought Taker dumping the bag overboard.  Careful to not think about it, he hunts down Marcus later that day.  "Say, Marcus, I've been thinking about our mission.  Do you know where _Thought Taker_ is taking us?  Well, no matter, I suppose.  At least we have this ship instead of that _dump_ Terigmar had."  Nervous laugh.  "Sometimes I think that this spell jamming thing could really be my _bag_.  Wouldn't want to jump _overboard_ that's for sure."  The hengeyokai prays that Marcus can get at the meaning of his bizarre small talk.  _Hopefully my emphasis will be enough._


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

Three days ago . . . 

"So you say that the mage had a pseudo-dragon as a familiar.  I thought they were good creatures, if so that would make the mage most likely good," Marcus asked of Akodo.  Marcus will have the location of the Terigmar's ship noted on the charts and/or logs so they could return to it with the Time Stop or future questions.

Now . . . 

[OOC: waiting on Gru's judgment on whether Marcus picked up on the code.]


----------



## perivas (Apr 17, 2003)

Three days ago . . . 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"So you say that the mage had a pseudo-dragon as a familiar.  I thought they were good creatures, if so that would make the mage most likely good," Marcus asked of Akodo.*




If Amanu was present, he speaks up, "Beware that the eyes may betray the mind.  A arcanist interested in sure magicks can certainly deceive the senses in this area."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 18, 2003)

*Three Days Ago...*

"Amanu's right — illusions can do many things.  At the same time, it's been my experience that pseudodragons are benevolent creatures for the most part."


----------



## Mirth (Apr 20, 2003)

_Three days ago..._

"The living are living, the dead are dead. Undeath is an aberration that should not be tolerated," Chjargal adds flatly. "Besides, his smell made me nauseous and he let a beautiful ship wither and die along with him. Rotten and negligent? No thank you."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 27, 2003)

Marcus and the others eventually decipher Amanu's coded message, although it takes significant effort.  Not long after it becomes apparent that the kobold which Thought Taker brought on board is missing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 29, 2003)

For the next ten days, Thought Taker seems happy on the few occasions he emerges from his cabin.  After that, however, the illithid's movements become a little quicker and jerkier, and it keeps throwing long looks at members of the crew.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 30, 2003)

Grillon keeps his distance from the Illithid and keeps a body count of the crew.  _ is he getting hungry or ..._


----------



## perivas (Apr 30, 2003)

In a secret meeting of the members of the Elven Navy, Amanu speaks his concerns to the others.  "Though I know the Thought Taker may readily intrude on this meeting, I still feel that it's important to address an issue that has been on the minds of many of us.  Is Thought Taker safe for us to be around?  He is certainly a member of a predatory race, but the Elven Navy seems to have trusted him enough to send us out on this mission.  For now, I guess that we travel in pairs, if not even larger groups while aboard.  Any comments?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2003)

"Well, my suggestion is that we confront him on this.  I know we're working on this assignment for him, but I am unwilling to jepardize anyone on my squad or any of the crew to him," Marcus said.  

"If we need to stop and get him some . . . food . . . then that's what we do," Marcus added.  "Anyone have any other suggestions?"

Marcus looked to Theryndil, his resident psion.  "You can provide the best defense against him, so I'll need you with me.  I'd like everyone, but I won't order it.  I'm not really sure where this will go . . ."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 1, 2003)

When you confront Thought Taker, the creature admits its hunger, but gives an oath that it will touch no member of the crew.  It shows no remorse or embarrasment about disposing of the kobold's corpse.  The only reason it dumped the remains in private was to spare the feelings of the crew, who apparently have different attitudes toward the care and feeding of food.

You start keeping double watches, and another problem makes itself apparent.  The crew has also noticed the mind flayer's behavior, and it is having a serious effect on their morale.  At first they talk about in private, but several of them approach you three days after you speak with Thought Taker.

"Banish the mind flayer from the ship immediately," suggests a large, robust man named Tinker.

"Anything with tentacles wouldn't think twice about breaking an oath," adds Jella, a thin, wiry woman.

"You're our only protection against him," concludes Robers, a bald dwarf.  "If you don't do something soon, someone might have an accident."


----------



## Mirth (May 1, 2003)

Talking aside to Marcus, Chjargal expresses his concerns about the crew and the flayer. "I don't like how this is beginning to turn. The thing won't be able to function without more brains and we won't be able to function without a crew," the bugbear looks cautiously about and pauses before continuing. "It's either time to call a meeting with the entire crew and our employer to sort this mess out, or we do ourselves a favor and turn this ship about and get out of this crazy mission."


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

"Delta Squad doesn't quit.  Control had the confidence that we would be able to handle this situation and I for one, what to get this to work," Marcus said then thought for a minute.  "Can someone check with our navigator or Henry and see if there is a nearby planet that we can stop at to provide Thought Taker with norishment."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 3, 2003)

The phlogiston holds many strange things, but no inhabited worlds.  There are some possibilities once you reach your destination shell, but that is several days away.

For now, something appears which delays the confrontation betwen crew and captain.  

Thud!

Not a loud sound, but enough to catch your attention.  Particularly out here in the Flow, where there should be nothing to thud against.

"We've struck something," Tinker sings out.  You join him by the rail and look down.

You did strike something.  Something interesting.  Resting against your hull, right on the gravity plane, it looks like a statue, a six foot high statue with six limbs.  Definitely insectoid, but something about it makes it seem disconcertingly man-like.

Several other crewmembers have gathered around to look at the curiousity as well.  "What should we do with it?" Hector asks.  "This is a new one on me."


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 3, 2003)

Grillon takes a closer look at the statue.  What does it appear to be made of?  Was there magic involved (flesh to stone)?  animation and ambush is on Grillon's mind.  Is there any other movement in the Phlo that he can see?


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 3, 2003)

Akodo remains quiet about the Thought Taker/snack issue.  Something in him still says that as long as the flayer snacks on the crew, he isn't snacking on Delta Squad.  He feels horrible for the selfishness of the thought, but there's not much he can do about that.

When the eel strikes the statue, Akodo's eyes bulge.  This is getting odder and odder.


----------



## perivas (May 4, 2003)

"I believe we should secure it and study it at proximity.  Let's try to retrieve that item with rope or some similar means", Amanu suggests to the others.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

Marcus glanced around as the statue impacted on the side of the hull looking for any other threats.  Not seeing any, he moved with the rest to look at the strange statue.  

"I think we should pull it up. I'm sure it can't do us any good to just leave in on the hull like that," Marcus stated.  "Any chance someone could detect magic on the thing before we do that.  Also, someone should check the inside of the hull corresponding to the impact of the statue for any breaches."


----------



## Mirth (May 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Marcus glanced around as the statue impacted on the side of the hull looking for any other threats.  Not seeing any, he moved with the rest to look at the strange statue.
> 
> "I think we should pull it up. I'm sure it can't do us any good to just leave in on the hull like that," Marcus stated.  "Any chance someone could detect magic on the thing before we do that.  Also, someone should check the inside of the hull corresponding to the impact of the statue for any breaches." *




"Sir, I can check it for magic," Chjargal says as he unfurls the leafy wings of his gadabout. "I can also fly down and retrieve it as well. Or if it proves to be too heavy for me, I can at the very least secure a rope to it." Once the druid is ready, he awaits Marcus' orders, suggesting, "Perhaps I should be the only one to deal with getting it on board, thereby reducing the risks to the rest of the crew and squad."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 6, 2003)

The object is drifting slowly away from the hull after the collision.  When Chjargal examines it, it is surprisingly light for its size and appearance, weighing little more than a adult male human.  A stone statue would weigh three times as much.  The statue does not radiate magic.

Grillon watches the Flow, but nothing else appears out of place in the swirling colors.

Five minutes after Chjargal begins examining it, the statue begins to change.  The color begins shifting from a dull grey to a light green.  The surface, while still hard, becomes less stone-like and more like that of a fingernail.

Hector reports that no damage was done to the hull.


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2003)

Dragging the "statue" on board, Chjargal asks for a rope and tries to quickly bind its six limbs. Looking to Marcus, he says, "I believe whatever magic has bound this creature is fast fading, sir. I will try to hold it for as long as I can." With that, the druid grabs the "statue" in a (bug)bear hug.


----------



## perivas (May 7, 2003)

"I know of a dweomer capable of transforming oneself into a statue for the purpose of preservation, although I am at a loss as to the lack of an obvious magical aura on this one.  Regardless, I suspect this castaway to revert to flesh form shortly.  Let us hope that it will bear us no ill intent."  Amanu listens the upcoming conversation carefully.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 8, 2003)

Despite Chjargal's enthusiasm, the transformation takes one hour.  At the end of that period, the insectoid twitches suddenly, looks around and tries to stand up.  When it discovers that its legs are bound, it continues to scan, reflecting the colors of the Flow in its multi-faceted eyes.

The creature makes a high-pitched whirring, rasping sound, then is silent for a moment, as if waiting for a reply.  When it realizes that one is not forthcoming, it speaks haltingly in the Common tonuge, its voice harsh and gritty, with a strange accent.

"For my life, I thank you."


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Despite Chjargal's enthusiasm, the transformation takes one hour.  At the end of that period, the insectoid twitches suddenly, looks around and tries to stand up.  When it discovers that its legs are bound, it continues to scan, reflecting the colors of the Flow in its multi-faceted eyes.
> 
> The creature makes a high-pitched whirring, rasping sound, then is silent for a moment, as if waiting for a reply.  When it realizes that one is not forthcoming, it speaks haltingly in the Common tonuge, its voice harsh and gritty, with a strange accent.
> 
> "For my life, I thank you." *




Seeing that the being seems friendly, Chjargal looks at Marcus and says, "I think I should let him go, sir." This has nothing to do with the fact that the bugbear is having a difficult time pinning down the stranger's six arms, nothing at all.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 11, 2003)

Cocking his head to the side, Akodo flinches and unintentionally transforms back into his hybrid form (he's spent the last few weeks or so in his humanoid form).  "You're welcome?" he offers tentatively.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Marcus nodded to Chjargal to release the insect.  Marcus had his suspicions but the insect's apparent kind words have deterred him for the moment.  

Marcus looked to the others to converse with it while he concentrated on defending the team against, well . . . . against . . .  this thing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 13, 2003)

The insectoid creature identifies himself as Tiktitik, a thri-kreen.  He is a male warrior of his people.  He explains that he fell overboard during a battle when his ship was ambushed.  The properties of the phlogiston seem to have placed him in some type of suspended animation.  Judging by his accent, Tiktitik has been out of circulation for a long time.

Befoire you get the rest of his story, you are alerted by the shouts of the crew.  A set of dusty grey figures coming flying in from off the port bow.  Their appearance is human, but you can see through their incorporeal shapes.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 17, 2003)

Grillon, sensing possible undead near by grabs his holy symbol and invokes the power of his gods (Turning) if the incorporeals move to attack.

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 17, 2003)

_We're back!  I'm going to wait for a few more responses before resuming combat (yes, they are attacking).  Actions, please!_


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2003)

_If it isn't one thing its another,_ Marcus thought.  "Alright team, defend the crew.  Force effects would be good."

Marcus stood ready, holding his action to attack any of the creatures that came within his reach as well as taking any attacks of opportunity that may present themselves.


----------



## Mirth (May 17, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *The insectoid creature identifies himself as Tiktitik, a thri-kreen.  He is a male warrior of his people.  He explains that he fell overboard during a battle when his ship was ambushed.  The properties of the phlogiston seem to have placed him in some type of suspended animation.  Judging by his accent, Tiktitik has been out of circulation for a long time.
> 
> Befoire you get the rest of his story, you are alerted by the shouts of the crew.  A set of dusty grey figures coming flying in from off the port bow.  Their appearance is human, but you can see through their incorporeal shapes. *




Looking over at the thri-keen warrior, Chjargal says, "If you want to truly thank us, Tiktitik, then join us in defending the ship." 

The bugbear then unfurls the wings of the gadabout as he draws his scimitar and sickle and flies forward to face the ghostly new arrivals.


----------



## perivas (May 17, 2003)

Amanu throws up a _shield_ to attempt to help ward off them incorporeal touches and moves forward to engage in melee, if possible.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2003)

Akodo groans, casts _cat's grace_ on himself, and draws his crossbow.  _I don't know if this will work, but it's the best I've got.  If not this, then we'll try the _yari.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 19, 2003)

Amanu reacts the fastest, quickly throwing up a _shield_.  Grillon, standing nearby, gestures with his holy symbol, but the strange creatures keep coming.  He senses that they may be beyond his power to turn.  Akodo enhances his natural quickness (+3 Dex) with another spell.

The ghostlike figures swoop in before Marcus can ready Cramp.  He dodges the strike of one, then responds with his own attack (13 damage).  Chjargal intercepts another, but misses with his scimitar.  He is hit by the creature, and feels part of his lifeforce ebb away (3 Int damage).

Theryndil has the worst time of it.  Three of the creatures go after the archer before he can fly out of reach.  All three hit, and you see the elf losing his wits (10 Int damage).  The thri-kreen tries to come to his aid, but his claws are unable to hit the incorporeal creatures.

Unexpectedly, you receive aid from Lareth.  Without his spellbooks the wizard's repetoire is limited, but he has apparently stocked up on magic missles.  Five bolts of greenish light fly out and strike the one hit by Marcus (11 damage).


----------



## perivas (May 19, 2003)

Amanu directs two more _magic missiles_ to strike at the one attacked by Marcus and Lareth.


----------



## Mirth (May 21, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Chjargal intercepts another, but misses with his scimitar.  He is hit by the creature, and feels part of his lifeforce ebb away.*




"Arrrggh," Chjargal groans as the spirit reaches into his soul. "Get out of there!" The druid cries and attacks again with his scimitar, its magic runes gleaming in strange light of the phlogiston.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 21, 2003)

_Well, glad to see Lareth's willing to help._  Akodo smiles and looses a bolt at one of the ghostlike figures.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 21, 2003)

Amanu's magic missles streak out and strike the one fighting Marcus.  It gives a cry, then disperses into the phlogiston.

Grillon attempts to distract the creatures attacking Theryndil, but his attacks are as ineffective as the thri-kreen's.  Akodo's crossbow bolt sails right through the creature fighting Chjargal.

Chjargal attempts to hit his foe again, but the creature's reflexes are very sharp.  He is hit again, and more of his soul is torn away (3 Int damage).

The other three undead continue attacking Theryndil.  He dodges one attack, but the second one appears to tear his soul from his body.  As his body begins falling to the deck, the third ghostlike form flies into him.  Theryndil jerks back upright, his eyes glowing red with hate and staring directly at the thri-kreen.

Marcus attempts to aid Chjargal, but even Cramp has its off days.  Lareth hits the bugbears opponent with a few missles (15 damage).


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 22, 2003)

Grillon will continue to attempt to distract the monsters as it seems he is unable to harm them physically.

OOC: Gru, I lost the thread with my spell list.  Was it in the RG?


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

Marcus will continue to attack the same creature he was, but he will move to a better position thereafter to make use of any available attacks in passing or a possible cleave.  Marcus saw what was happening with Theryndil, but was helpless to do anything about.  

Frustrated that his friend may be possessed, or worse, Marcus called out, "Team, try and bring Theryndil down gently, we needt o be able to revive him.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

.

[Edit: My first double post - Ever . . . . Crap, there went my chance at the record  ]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 23, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *OOC: Gru, I lost the thread with my spell list.  Was it in the RG? *




_I can't find it in either the OOC thread or this one.  I found a message of mine asking for it on the third page of this thread.  Last I recall we don't have a RG thread yet, so you may need to start from scratch._


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 23, 2003)

_Oh, that's just perfect._  Akodo grimaces and his ears twitch as he drops his crossbow and casts _yari of air_.  He then wades into combat, hoping that his magical agility and quickness will be enough to keep him from getting killed.

*OOC*: _The_ yari _will last 5 minutes, deals 1d8+2 damage per level, and functions as a +1 weapon for purposes of overcoming DR.  Akodo moves from his current position to I5, next to Chjargal._


----------



## perivas (May 23, 2003)

Although Amanu suspects that it will have no effect, nonetheless he will try to _hold person_ Theryndil for an _extended_ period.


----------



## Mirth (May 24, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Chjargal attempts to hit his foe again, but the creature's reflexes are very sharp.  He is hit again, and more of his soul is torn away.*




_Must...flee...must...move..._the bugbear thinks as he tries to pry himself away. Chjargal's survival instinct takes over where his mind begins to fail and using the wings of his gadabout, the druid escapes as best he can.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 29, 2003)

_Sorry for the delay, folks.  I forgot to post before a two-day business trip, and then didn't have any time during the conference._

Amanu attempts to hold Theryndil, but he resists the attempt.  Akodo conjures a magical yari.  Grillon continues to swing at the remaining incorporeal opponents, hoping to distract them from the other crew.

While Chjargal retreats out of reach, the ephemeral creature moves on towards Marcus.  He pounds it on the way in (14 damage), but he is hit by the soul-tearing hands (5 Int damage).  Marcus steps to a better position and swings again, blasting a second spirit out of existence (13 damage).

Theryndil draws his masterwork longsword and swings at the thri-kreen, hitting a light blow (2 damage).  The thri-kreen appears confused by the attack, and raises its claws defensively.

The two remaining spirits attack Grillon.  One misses, while the other touches the derro cleric momentarily (1 Int damage).

Lareth yells, "There's two more coming on the starboard side!"  He launches a flight of magic missles at the newcomers, who are headed directly towards his position.

_GoldenEagle, don't forget Grillon can spontaneously cast cure spells, which injure undead._


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 29, 2003)

Akodo moves towards the nearest of the ghost-like creatures and takes a swipe at it with the _yari_.

*OOC*: _+2 to attack, 1d8+2 damage, effectively +1 for purposes of DR_


----------



## perivas (May 29, 2003)

Amanu slaps himself in the forehand, displaying his self-annoyance, the proceeds to get out his wand of magic missiles and merrily blast away at the spirits!


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Marcus felt a chill as part of himself was drawn away by the spirit creature.  After pulverizing it, he was disappointed that his essense did not return to him.  _A man can hope, can he not, _ thought Marcus.

Marcus will move into position, trying to keep the spirit creature's near the end of Cramp (keeping at 10') and strike at them.  If the opportunity presents itself, Marcus will use a cleave or spare action to trip Theryndil.


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

_OOC:  I'm back...  of course, Theryndil's soul is off somewhere else , but if somehow his comrades save him, I'll keep playing him._


----------



## Mirth (May 31, 2003)

Having lost so much of his mind, Chjargal reverts to instinct, specifically that of protection. Seeing two members of the crew by themselves, the bugbear puts himself between them and the enemy.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

Amanu brings out his wand and opens fire, sending two missles at the nearest ephemeral.  They blast away parts of its essence (7 damage).

Akodo steps up next to Grillon and takes a swing with his _yari of air_, but the creatures slide away from the attack.  Grillon goes fully defensive, narrowly avoiding another attack.

Marcus smashes the monster already wounded by Amanu (16 damage) and spins Cramp towards Theryndil's leg, but the possessed elf nomad dodges the attack (missed cleave from last round).

On the other side of the ship, Lareth throws up a _shield_ as two more ephemerals swoop down on him.  He cries out as one of them claws him with its mind-numbing touch.

Theryndil continues to attack Tiktitik, but the insect creature parries his sword with its claws.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

Forgot the map


----------



## Mirth (Jun 6, 2003)

"Stay... behind... me" Chjargal struggles to tell the crew as he takes up a defensive position in front of them. _Where is that brain-licking b@$t@rd when we need him?_ the bugbear thinks to himself, and then just as soon forgets...


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

Marcus moves to E7 and strikes the creature at F5 with an upper cut swing of Cramp.  Any attack of opportunity or cleave will go to tripping Theryndil.

"Grillon, use any healing spells you have against the creatures.  Wizards, keep the missiles coming," Marcus called out.  He looked at what was Theryndil and asked, "What do you want?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 8, 2003)

Akodo grimaces.  "I'm not going to be of much use in hand to hand with this thing."  Frowning, he attempts to draw the attention of the nearest spirit away from Marcus momentarily by executing an extremely formal feinting maneuver with his _yari_.

*OOC*: _Akodo's looking to Aid Another (PHB 135), hopefully giving Marcus a +2 circumstance bonus to his attack._


----------



## perivas (Jun 8, 2003)

Amanu continues to merrily blast away with his "newfound" wand.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

Amanu sends another two missles at the most wounded of the ephemerals (4 damage), while Akoko attempts to distract it for Marcus.  Marcus's aim is true, but the chain passes through the incorporeal creature this time.  Grillon suffers another light hit as he attempts to use a _cure_ spell against the creatures (1 Int damage).

Lareth backs up beside Amanu and fires arcane energy at his nearest opponents, sending one to the abyss.  He is hit by the other creature, but appears ready to fight on.

Glancing briefly at Marcus, the creature inside Theryndil speaks, "We seek vengeance against the People of the Celestial Mantis, for slaying us and our brothers in the name of their religion.  Yours shall be the hands of our just anger."  With that, Theryndil strikes at the thri-kreen again, hitting with his longsword (7 damage).  The insect man abandons his defensive posture and strikes back, hitting the elf four times with rapid claw attacks (17 damage).  

Amanu's third flight of missles proves decisive, dispersing the remains of the wounded spirit (7 damage).  Grillon pours the power of a _cure serious wounds_ into the other, and Marcus follows up with a devastating blow from Cramp.  As the spirit fades, he sends the chain around Theryndil's leg, pulling the nomad to the ground.  Tiktitik slashes twice more with his claws, and the elf mercifully drops unconscious.

Lareth blasts the last of the attacking spirits before falling to the deck exhausted.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 9, 2003)

Akodo looks around.  "Well, anyone need some healing?"  He cocks his head inquisitively at Tiktiktik and the unconscious Theryndil.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 9, 2003)

Chjargal drops to the deck clasping his head, "Brain... hurts... bad..."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 10, 2003)

Beginning with a first level spell, Grillion "heals" one of his attackers.

GE


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Akodo_
> *Akodo looks around.  "Well, anyone need some healing?"  He cocks his head inquisitively at Tiktiktik and the unconscious Theryndil. *




Marcus looked around, blinking several times while trying to get his mind to focus on what was going on.  Struggling to remember the right things to do, Marcus said, "Bind Theryndil before applying any healing.  If healing hurt those things, and one's inside of Theryndil we might be able to force it out.  Then again, we might kill him, so use low cures on him first."

Looking to Tiktiktik, Marcus said, "We need to talk . . .  you have any idea what those things were?"


----------



## perivas (Jun 11, 2003)

Amanu is thankful that he was not crippled by the attacks of the creatures.  He seems to speak some words, but they appear beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 11, 2003)

Akodo heals Tiktiktik and then looks towards Theryndil.  "Anyone have some rope?"  If anyone does and can bind the nomad, Akodo heals him, too.

*OOC*: _A couple _CLW_ on Tiktiktik, and then, if possible, the rest on Theryndil._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 11, 2003)

Tiktitik accepts the healing gratefully, and tells a little more of his story.  The People of the Celestial Mantis are a dominant sect within the thri-kreen religion.  Their tenets include an injunction to "spread the word" among the spheres, and to convert every living being to the worship of the Mantis God of the Eternal Lotus.

Tiktitik's ship was given the task of converting a human outpost, but was ambushed by a human vessel along the way.  During the battle many thri-kreen and humans were killed, and Tiktitik was thrown overboard.  He wonders if these ephemerals were the spirits of his enemies, consigned to wander the Flow in death.

"By your language I sense that much time has passed since the battle.  By your flag I assume that you do not worship the Mantis God.  I wonder what has happened to my people while I drifted alone."

Theryndil's physical hurts are easy to heal, but his body does not regain consciousness.  There is no sign of the spirit which possessed him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *Amanu is thankful that he was not crippled by the attacks of the creatures.  He seems to speak some words, but they appear beyond your comprehension. *




Tiktitik's words also seem unnecessarily complicated to Marcus and Grillon.  Chjargal continues operating on instinct.

_Current intelligences: Chjargal 6/12, Marcus 11/16, Grillon 11/13_

Thought Taker comes on deck.  Many of the crew eye him warily and resume their tasks.  His words sound inside your heads, "Well fought!  Delta Squad continues to please this one.  You live up to your reputation.  I apologize for not assisting in the battle.  My people have long feared the undead, for they are not susceptible to our powers."


----------



## perivas (Jun 13, 2003)

"Your praise is accepted, Thought Taker; but your aid would be more appreciated."  Amanu examines the fallen ally for any sign of life.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 13, 2003)

His more feral tendencies coming through in his beleaguered mental state, Chjargal lets loose a loud growl upon the appearance of Thought Taker and then just as quickly suppresses it. "Sorry, mind feel numb ... dumb? ... no, numb," the bugbear mumbles by way of explanation and holds his head in his hands.


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

Marcus thought for several seconds, then replied to Tiktiktik, "So, you're saying there could be more of those bad things out there.  They might be close by.  We should tell what's his name that we should keep moving - put some distance between us and those things."

"Grillon, can you restore us, help us think again.  If so, help yourself first.  I wonder if we restore Theryndil if he'll wake up?"

Marcus walked around, thinking that he should be doing something but unable to remember currently what it was.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

"I don't have those magics today.  I can tomorrow, dieties willing"

OOC: I will post a new list of spells for tomorrow in RG.

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

The day passes slowly as all aboard keep watch for more hostile spirits.  No encounter comes, and Grillon is able to get a complete rest.  

Theryndil's condition is unchanged.  His body lives, but he will not wake.

Many of the crew agree with Amanu that Thought Taker did not do enough to assist in the fighting.  Morale sinks even lower.

The crew is also wary of Tiktitik, although he offers to help.  Unfortunately, his understanding of human customs quickly surfaces.

Hector tells you that you are nearing your destination sphere, where Thought Taker plans to recover the artifacts of an Elder race.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 16, 2003)

During the day, Akodo changes back into rabbit form for a while, content to hop around the decks and see what's going on.  If possible, Akodo will also take some time to talk to Tiktiktik about the Eternal Lotus.  

"This Eternal Lotus and the Mantis God, it sounds like it might have some tenets that are similar to my spiritual beliefs.  I'm interested in hearing more about it, if you're willing to share, Master Tiktiktik."  Akodo smiles.  "Also, if you don't mind, I'd be interested in hearing about the other sects and finding out what separates their beliefs from yours."

Akodo stays well out of any discussions about Thought Taker.  Slowly, he's becoming more suspicious of the illithid, but he doesn't want to jump to any conclusions quite yet.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Marcus was deeply disturbed about the turn of events.  The crew was definitely unhappy, as well as members of his own team.  Theryndil, whom Marcus had counted on to help deal with Thought Taker, was out of commission and perhaps worse.  In addition, Marcus knew that he was not thinking as clearly as he once did.  

Marcus looked forward to Grillon awakening and preparing his spells, perhaps then with the restorations, Theryndil would recover.  In the meantime, Marcus will make sure that posts are maintained, duties performed, and things aboard the ship run as necessary.  

On his free time, Marcus will watch over Grillon and Theryndil, since so much was riding on Grillon's prayers, including perhaps Theryndil's life . . .


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

Chjargal returns to his maintenance and guard duties, but his mind is left in a daze after the confrontation with the undead. Many times he comes out of a stupor to find that he had been standing at the prow of the ship rubbing the bannister for several hours. He also constantly rotates two pearls in his pouch around each other in his palm, looking in the direction of Thought Taker while doing so, but he doesn't remember why.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 17, 2003)

Tiktitik is eager to speak to a willing listener, particularly one as diplomatic as Akodo.  He begins discussing the sects of the Mantis God of the Eternal Lotus.  The religion is multi-faceted and seemingly contradictory, although Akodo makes some headway with his knowledge of religions in general.  The other members of Delta Squad find the discussion largely incomprehensible.  One of the key tenets Akodo comes to understand is that the thri-kreen of his order viewed time as fixed and immutable.  The words "past" and "future" are misleading, representing the limited view of mortals who can only see one part of time.

_No word from GoldenEagle, so I will assume he maxed out on Lesser Restorations today, using third level spell slots as well, leaving only his domain spells._

Grillon sets to work restoring himself, Marcus, and Chjargal.  He invokes the grace of Moradin five times.  The first spell restores himself.  He uses the second on Theryndil, but the nomad remains in coma-like state.  Chjargal receives the third and fourth blessings (4 Int restored) and Marcus receives the fifth (3 Int restored).

At noon the moray ship approaches the wall of a crystal sphere, although its immense size causes it to appear like a crystal plane.  Lareth uses a portal locator he salvaged from the barbarian's vessel to guide Elaine to a spot where the ship can find passage through the hard substance which separates wildspace and the phlogiston.

As the moray traverses the passage the riotous colors of the Flow are replaced by a profound darkness.  There is no sun at the center of this system, although your eyes make out a ring of sullen, red gases orbiting a black emptiness in a great distance.  Illumination also comes from a few stars, tiny lights sparsely scattered across the inside of the shell.

Thought Taker comes on deck and bids you all approach.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 18, 2003)

"Many thanks, brother Grillon, for helping my mind to clear," Chjargal says as he claps the priest on the shoulder and grins broadly. He continues smiling as the ship approaches the immense sphere, but the smile quickly fades as they enter the new system. Sidling up to Marcus, he says grimly, "No sun means no life, sir. This mission just gets more and more daunting." As Thought Taker comes on deck, the bugbear turns to look at him and continues quietly to Marcus, "Don't worry about our other problem, though. I've got that all under control." He rolls the two gems round and round his palm as he goes to see what the illithid has to say.


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

Marcus made sure all were present that could be from his unit.  Thoughts stayed on Theryndil up to Thought Taker's opening comments.  Marcus didn't want to lose anyone from his team.  He already had the difficult Hunter mission in which he lost his commander.

The experiences had helped him to reflect on the places and people he left behind.  Funny how he hadn't thought of them recently, perhaps it was the restorative magics that brought back with it old memories. . .


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 18, 2003)

Akodo nods, pondering over Tiktiktik's explanation of his religion.  _Past and future are such relative terms.  In a sense, they're constructed.  Put together by the contextual now.  The past of the next minute, of the future, if you will, will be drastically different from the past of my now.  Of course, if I were, say, back at HQ or on my home planet, the possible pasts and futures would all be different.  Then again, aren't my pasts and futures constructed by the culture which I grew up in?  Mine would have to be different from Amanu's or Theryndil's or Grillon's.  Wouldn't they?_ 

The hengeyokai shakes his head, feeling as though he's somehow made a mockery of the thri-kreen's faith.  He keeps his thoughts to himself and heads over to see what Thought Taker wants.  Now is not the time to take up amateur philosophy.


----------



## perivas (Jun 18, 2003)

Amanu will patiently listen to what the Thought Taker has to say, though his postures and demeanor radiate a coldness that the others have never seen on the monkey man.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 19, 2003)

Your brains tingle as the illithid's words insinuate themselves into your minds.

"As you know, we are seeking artifacts of an elder race.  I call them the Elders, for they are indescribably ancient.  Perhaps the thri-kreen knew them, millenia ago, when the People of the Celestial Mantis had a significant presence in space."

Staring at Tiktitik, who stands at the rail across the ship, the mind flayer continues, "Yes, the thri-kreen preceded your races - and mine - into the greater universe, perhaps by millions of years.  The talk little of it now, even those who still dwell in the void.  But they remember the glory.  They remember it very well."

You feel the mental equivalent of a sigh, "But as for the Elders ... a mighty race, they were worshipped as gods by many worlds, many peoples now extinct.  I have seen representations of them carved on many ruins and painted on the walls of many caves.  Their form is unmistakeable, even when transformed through the eyes of misguided faith.  And their symbol, the three-pointed star, finds its way into the symbology of many races."

"While your races and mine were barely taking our first steps away from our cosmic cradles, the Elders were already disappearing from this universe.  Whether it was by choice or by misfortune, I know not.  I do know, from anicent thri-kreen poetry I have translated, that they left behind at least one outpost.  Deserted, without a doubt.  But there I should be able to find what I need: proof of my theories, proof that the Elders did exist.  I should find it there."  A red-tinged finger stabs at a point on the chart.  Your destination.


----------



## perivas (Jun 20, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Your destination. *




"Correction.  OUR destination."  Amanu heavily emphasizes of the word OUR.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 20, 2003)

"Let's make haste then," Chjargal says to the rest of the crew. Looking back towards the illithid, he mutters, "The faster this mission is over, the better."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 22, 2003)

"Um, Thought Taker, how do we know that all the Elders are gone?  What if they've just...well, withdrawn?"  Akodo blinks and continues.  "And if we do encounter one of the elders, what do we do?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 23, 2003)

"I find it highly unlikely that the Elders would return," the mind flayer communicates with the air of a wounded academic, "but should you encounter one, do nothing hostile.  We are as insects to them."

The mind flayer turns and retreats to his cabin.  You can see that his movements are still jerky and remember that he has not eaten in more than a week.

It is still more than a day to the destination, and the crew appears jittery.  Although there is no visible difference between day and night in this darkened sphere, the crew and Delta Squad rest at appointed times (with the exception of those standing guard).  Marcus and Grillon keep an eye on Theryndil, whose condition remains the same.

Marcus is on watch when the mind flayer approaches.  The illithid is clearly troubled, and asks to speak with Delta Squad privately in the hold.  He offers to wait while the fighter wakes his teammates.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Marcus will wake the others and wait until the team was gathered before proceeding to hear what Thought Taker had to say.  Marcus will, as always, be equipped and ready to rock - even for the meeting.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

Chjargal nods to Marcus as he rubs he eyes, waking. As he gathers his gear, the bugbear thinks to himself, _All of the Delta Squad together in the hold? I'd better make sure to secure the exit..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2003)

Akodo cocks his head at Marcus and stretches himself.  Switching out of his hare form and into his hybrid form, he heads up onto deck.  

*OOC*: _Since all his equipment shifts into hare form with him, Akodo is fully equipped._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 24, 2003)

When you reach the hold, you are shocked to discover the body of Tinker, one of the three who earlier brought you complaints about Thought Taker.

The liquid syllables of mental "speech" form in your head.  "He came to me last night," the illithid explains, "with this."  He holds out to you a notched dagger.  "He wished to slay me because I represented a threat to him and his colleagues.  He did not say this in so many words, but he did not have to.  I give you my oath that I did not wish to kill him.  But he would not give his surrender.  My only other option was that I die myself, and my time is not yet.  I hid his body here to give you time to decide how to handle this matter."


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

Upon 'hearing' what happened, Marcus sighed.  He knew thta the crew had problems with Thought Taker, but he hadn't posted anyone with Taker.  Instead, he had increased shifts on the crew, feeling they needed to be protected from Taker.  Had he wanted Thought Taker to be attacked by someone on some subconscious level?  Irrelevant now, but it made Marcus wonder.  Then again, his team was short one and currently were stretched thin.  Everyone was looking a little haggard.

Marcus looked to his cleric, "Can you verify his story with a speak with dead?  I know it wouldn't be today, but I'd like confirmation.  The body appears intact," Marcus thought for a second realization coming to his face.  ". . . you could have disposed of this but you didn't.  That alone gives a great deal of credit to your story.  Even so, forgive my doubt of your story but it's my job.  We need to account for the rest of the crew first, then deal with this with the crew."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

Chjargal looks back and forth from the illithid to the gnome, confused as how to take this new situation. _Is this monster telling the truth?_ The bugbear is relieved when he hears Marcus' wise and tempered solution. _Things sure are different in Delta Squad..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2003)

Akodo pricks his ears and his eyes grow wide listening to the illithid.  He absent-mindedly thumps his right foot as he waits for Marcus's response.  "Fair enough.  I have to say that, given the overall state of the crew, his story is extremely plausible.  Confirmation sounds like a good plan.  Not that you need my permission, of course."


----------



## perivas (Jun 25, 2003)

Amanu offers his opinion to the others.  "Given what has happened, the crew must know of it by now.  Our first immediate concern should be our response to the crew, when they come acquiring.  Whatever justice dealt here short of Thought Taker's demise will be sure to have repercussions from the crew.  Any suggestions?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 25, 2003)

"What about repercussions from the Imperial Navy?  I'd normally be all for whatever, but I don't much like the place we've put ourselves into, between Thought Taker, the Navy, and the crew.  It's a mess.  Normally I'd like that, but this is bad."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 26, 2003)

Thought Taker relaxes somewhat when he realizes that you did not leap to judge him.  "By all means, speak with the corpse.  I am sure it will admit the attack.  I trust your judgement on dealing with the crew.  We are so close to our goal.  It would be a shame have things fall apart now."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 26, 2003)

Grillon, cloaked by his robes remains silent and without judgement.

OOC: sorry I haven't kept up, I was subscribed to this thread but haven't been getting the email.  I re-subscribed today!

GE


----------



## Mirth (Jun 26, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Marcus looked to his cleric, "Can you verify his story with a speak with dead?  I know it wouldn't be today, but I'd like confirmation." *




Turning to Grillon, Chjargal whispers, "I think he means you, priest."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 29, 2003)

Thought Taker retreats to his quarters.  You return to deck.  Someone appears to have woken up most of the crew.  Lareth and Tiktitik are still asleep, and Theryndil is still unconscious.

Hector approaches Delta Squad, "Is something amiss, sirs?  Benjamin noticed you all getting up and going to the hold.  I told them you were likely making plans for today, but the darn fool had already woken up the rest."

One of the crew in back says, "Has anyone seen Tinker?  He's not in his bunk and his knife is missing."  Several sailors quickly scan the exterior of the ship and the air envelope, but return shaking their heads.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2003)

Marcus quietly asked Hector who woke the rest of the crew. Also, Marcus will try and identify the voice from the back of the crew.  To stall for time, Marcus will have Hector inspect the crew or something similar to give Marcus a minute to confer with the rest of the team.

Marcus has in his mind to play this out one of two ways.  The first is to investigate who possibly knew what Tinker was up to prior to the incident and intimidate then into revealing what they know.  The second is to admit that Tinker was killed and imply that Marcus himself was responsible for his death, thereby diverting the blame from Thought Taker (until it was ascertained whether he deserved it or not) and letting the rest of the crew know that the squad was not to be trifled with or end arounded.

He will quickly and quietly go over them with the rest of the team after he gets the identities mentioned above.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 29, 2003)

"I think the faster Grillon can find out what happened with Tinker, the better," Chjargal says when Marcus approaches him. "I hope the priest is already preparing for I don't relish the idea of protecting the squid-brain from the rest of the crew."

"Don't lie to them, though," the bugbear says when Marcus brings up his other plan. "Whatever we do in this difficult situation, we should be honest."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 30, 2003)

Benjamin woke the other crew members up.  He's the youngest of the sailors (unofficial "cabin boy").

Robers noticed that Tinker is missing.  He's the dwarf who together with Tinker and Jella came to complain earlier on behalf of the crew.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

To those who knew him, the tell-tale signs that a plan was formulating passed across Marcus's face. Marcus looked to the others of his team, "Any other suggestions?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 30, 2003)

"I think safety, ours and the crew's—well, I suppose Thought Taker's also—should be the first priority.  If the truth compromises that, I've no interest in it.  Telling them exactly what happened now could turn things nasty for all of us before we can handle it.  Are we really ready to deal with the crew, our mission, and Thought Taker all at once?"


----------



## perivas (Jul 1, 2003)

Amanu offers his opinion, "Putting ourselves between Thought Taker and the crew is a poor idea, but assuming the guilt ourselves--even if it is for a short while--is an even worse idea.  The truth must be told to the crew.  We have but to point out that the Thought Taker has not and will not feed on Tinker's brain.  Though mindflayers may not be the most well liked species, without the possibility of feeding upon Tinker, even our mindflayer would have no motive to kill Tinker.  Logic and reason.  Those are our best tact, I believe."


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

Marcus listened to each member of the team and their opinion.  He shook his head in agreement to each point of advice they made.  At this point he motioned for Benjamin to come over to him, standing there with his team.

"Benjamin, who had you wake up the rest of the sailors, tonite?"  Marcus asked.  He was trying to establish a trail - if one of the three that brought concerns to the team had him wake them up, then this could have been premeditated.  

Also, Marcus wasn't entirely certain that the three came forward on their own - or if they were prodded by a third, as yet unknown, party.  Marcus longed for the situations that were were solved with a swing of Cramp.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 2, 2003)

Benjamin responds to the question with a nonchalant shrug, "I just heard you waking up the vanran, er vanneren, ... the metal monkey.  When I saw the rest of the soldiers up and about, I figured something must be happening.  I'm sorry I didn't ask permission first.  I think Hector is going to make my life heck for the next few days."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

"I need to rest"

After an evening of Rest, Grillion will prepare 2 Speak with dead spells.

"we get 4 questions of the dead man.  Let's make them good."

GE


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Benjamin responds to the question with a nonchalant shrug, "I just heard you waking up the vanran, er vanneren, ... the metal monkey.  When I saw the rest of the soldiers up and about, I figured something must be happening.  I'm sorry I didn't ask permission first.  I think Hector is going to make my life heck for the next few days." *




"That's alright, sailor," Marcus commented.  "Trust me, if we needed the crew up in the middle of the night, we'd have no problem waking them.

Marcus barked out an loud order, called the attention of the crew and the rest of his team.  "Those of you who were awakened in the middle of this night, didn't need to be awakened to this news.   But since it's done, I'm glad you're up to hear it from me.  The sailor known as Tinker . . . is dead.  It appears he tried to take matters into his own hands and died for it.  We will confirm the details in the morning."

Marcus paused a moment to let the news sink it, but not enough to start the general murmur and uproar before he continued, "I understand that many of you are having difficulty coming to grips with our passenger on board.  You're not alone, but he is here and he is going to be protected by us.  We drove off pirates, we drove off the ghostly spirits, and we'll deal with any other threat that comes along.  That said, we will not be responsible for anyone who tries to take matters into his own hands with regard to our passengers or any of my team.  Understood?"


----------



## Mirth (Jul 2, 2003)

_Nobody said the truth was going to be easy..._ Chjargal thought to himself, watching the crew's faces as Marcus broke the news, _...I just hope these people understand and we can survive this threat too._


----------



## Mirth (Jul 4, 2003)

_OOC: Thought the game could use a BUMP. I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, June 7th. I'll check back in then. Jay._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 4, 2003)

_Hmm, I'd put that somewhere between Diplomacy and Intimidate.  Nevertheless..._

The crew is shocked for a few moments, and they maintain relative quiet while Marcus is talking.  When he finishes, Robers steps forward and spits on the deck.  "That's no passenger.  That's an monster.  You go ahead.  Gather your details and pretend it was an accident.  I know better.  That thing murdered Tinker."

At that point some of the other sailors shout their assent.  Hector, Benjamin and a few others stand quietly.

As Robers stalks away, Jella speaks up, "We'll keep the peace for now, but none of us want the illithid getting back on the ship once he reaches his precious destination.  The sooner we get there, the better, to my thinking."

The crew disperses as Grillon rests and prepares spells.  As the day cycle begins, the ships destination appears in the distance: a ovoid asteroid about 250-feet long.  You've seen ships that are bigger than this piece of rock.

_Questions for the dead?_


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 5, 2003)

" I think we should ask if it initiated an attack on the flayer that lead to its death.  What does the rest of the team think?"

GE


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 7, 2003)

As you ponder how to question the deceased Tinker, the crew continues to pilot the moray eel towards the asteroid.  The surface of the rock is rough and rugged, with many outcroppings and chasms, and lots of small craters that imply this system was not always as peaceful as it now appears.

Thought Taker emerges on deck and speaks with Hector.  The sailmaster directs Elaine to orbit the chunk of rock.  In a few minutes a large crater appears, roughly round and about 20 feet across.  When you are directly above it you see that is in fact a tunnel bored into the heart of the asteroid.  Thought Taker mentally projects the words, "The Portal."  

You can sense that mind flayer's enthusiasm is running particularly high, the events of the previous night forgotten.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *" I think we should ask if it initiated an attack on the flayer that lead to its death.  What does the rest of the team think?"*




"Yeah that sounds reasonable, perhaps a question on whether the attack was premeditated and if he worked with anyone else on it might be useful as well.  Assuming the first question was a yes," Marcus said.  "Come to think of it, perhaps we should ask if Tinker initiated or planned an attack on Thought Taker of his own volition.  Then the next question could be who did you work with on this plan or was someone controlling him."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 7, 2003)

"Perhaps the first question should be, How did you die?" Chjargal suggests. "Then the rest of the questions can follow from there."

"Sir, I don't believe all of Delta Squad need be here," the bugbear suggests to Marcus. "Someone should be up on deck with the illithid. Permission to leave?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

"Carry on, Chjargal," Marcus replied.

OCC: Though I think this happened before that


----------



## perivas (Jul 9, 2003)

"The nature of the questions seems fine.  Establishing Thought Taker's guilt or innocence is foremost.  Whether or not other conspirators are aboard is secondary.  I suspect that you, Grillon, have a good grasp of the parameters behind the questions."  Amanu thoughtfully suggests.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2003)

"Chjargal's right; there should be some of us on deck.  Permission to head topsi—" Akodo shakes his head violently.  "I'll be topside if you need me, Marcus."  The hengeyokai hops up the nearest ladder to the deck, chuckling to himself.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 9, 2003)

"Did you initiate an attack on the flayer that lead to your death?"

YES

"Was the attack premeditated?"

YES

"Who did you work with on this plan?"

NO ONE

"Was someone controlling you?"

NO



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thought Taker approaches the members of Delta Squad that are on deck.  "How shall we proceed, friends?  Hector advises me that the exterior of the asteroid has no air of its own.  Bringing the ship near would be dangerous, as its gravity would tear away some of ours.  So we need to arrange transport to the surface and a supply of air for ourselves."  Thought Taker looks closely at the various spellcasters.*


----------



## Mirth (Jul 11, 2003)

Replying to Thought Taker, Chjargal says, "My _gadabout_ holds enough air for 2 hours of operation, but only for myself."


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

Marcus, responding to the results of the _speak with dead_ invocation, said, "Well, that answered a lot of questions for me?  The rest of you okay with Thought Taker's innocence, at least in this?"

When everything is complete on the reading of the corpse, Marcus will head topside with the rest of the team and give them the results as well.

As far as the air supply, Marcus really didn't have a suggestion, except for perhaps necklaces of adaption, which he didn't think they had access to.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 12, 2003)

When the other spellcasters make no response, Thought Taker makes an exasperated mental noise.  "I was hoping to save this for an emergency, but if we have no other options..."  The mind flayer pulls forth a fragile crystal.

"When shattered, this will provide air.  I believe it will be enough for the interior of the asteroid, although the air will only last for 2-8 hours."

"As to the flying, I assume Master Chjargal can ferry us across.  I can also levitate across the distance, although it will take some time."

"Shall we depart?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 12, 2003)

Grillon grabs his things and pulls his cloak back over his head.  With that he heads to the deck and prepares to be helped to the asteroid.

GE


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2003)

Akodo nods.  "I'll shift into a hare for a while.  It'll be easier to transport me and I'll need less air."  A blink and shortly afterwards, the hengeyokai has completely transformed, equipment and all.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2003)

Marcus also gathered his gear, and made certain that everything that could be needed was brought along.  Although this was a short trip by necessity, he didn't want to have to ferry back to the ship for supplies and the like.

Marcus also bought foodstuffs for a couple of days (rations and the like).

Checking on Cramp, Marcus asked, "Everyone ready to go?"


----------



## Mirth (Jul 14, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"As to the flying, I assume Master Chjargal can ferry us across.  I can also levitate across the distance, although it will take some time."*




"I'll be glad to accomodate," the bugbear replies tersely to the illithid's suggestion. "But if you have the brainpower to get yourself over there, I suggest you use it."

Chjargal then grabs his _gadabout_ and begins rigging the harness. As soon as he is done, he turns to Marcus and the others, "Who's first?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 15, 2003)

_Garyh, if you ever come back you are welcome to join in as Tiktitik while Theryndil is in a coma._

Chjargal begins ferrying the members of Delta Squad across, starting with Marcus and Akodo, followed by Amanu and Grillon.  The transition from ship's gravity to weightlessness to the asteroid's gravity is a little disorienting, but you've done it before in training exercises.

Thought Taker slowly levitates away from the ship, then levitates down towards the Portal.  Theryndil is left in the care of Hector and Lareth. 

You stand around the 20-foot-wide tunnel leading into the asteroid, relying on your personal air envelopes for the time being (Thought Taker hopes to reach a sealed area before using the crystal).  No illumination is visible from inside the tunnel.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

"Let's get some light going and move out," Marcus said.  He waiting for some illumination and set off at point, searching the area for possible traps our difficulties.  _That was going to be a problem with the current team,_ Marcus thought._  We don't have a infiltrator or rogue with us - I guess that's why I trained a little in that area._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 16, 2003)

Akodo shifts back into hybrid form, to take advantage of his low-light vision (as soon as someone gets some light going on)—_No sense in being caught unawares when pirates jump out and attack us.  This is a perfect pirate ambush place, of course._  After Marcus has finished checking for traps, Akodo moves down the tunnel a little ways, about 10 feet or so, and tries to sense air, calling upon his ancestral spirits to help him focus and guide his divination.  

*OOC*: _He'll expand the range of his check every six seconds until he finds some air, then he'll check and see where the air's at (Spellcraft check +4, DC 20, OA 27).  I completely forgot I could do this, but I really like the ability._


----------



## Mirth (Jul 16, 2003)

"I can scout ahead, since I have no need for light. My darkeyes, my nose and my training should be sufficient," Chjargal offers as the rest of the squad makes final adjustments and looks for a light source.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 18, 2003)

As Chjargal moves to enter the tunnel he feels a slight resistance against inward movement.  This increases to a maximum 5 feet inside the threshold, although it is still barely noticeable.  Beyond that point there is a slight push in the opposite direction.

In addition to the lack of light, there is another complication inside the tunnel.  The interior of the asteroid has no gravity whatsoever.  Outside it has a normal gravity plane, as would a ship or planet, but inside Chjargal feels totally weightless.  His gadabout will help him manuever, but the remainder of the party will find navigating the tunnel somewhat difficult.

Akodo does his best to sense air, but finds none of significance within range (other than the air envelopes surrounding each member of the party).  There are faint traces of air in the tunnel (perhaps kept in by the weak force field), but not enough for living beings to survive on.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 18, 2003)

"Blast.  There's little air inside the asteroid.  Very little.  Not nearly enough for a living being to survive on."  The hengeyokai wrinkles his nose and cocks his head, looking at Thought Taker.   Both annoyed and confused, he cautiously asks the illithid, "Are you sure this is where we're supposed to be?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 20, 2003)

"Yes, I'm sure.  Each moment we spend here reveals more about the Elders than most will learn in a lifetime.  The lack of gravity inside the station, for example, introduces some interesting possibilities for my research.  Now, let us enter the belly of the beast."

_Based on the lack of response to my question about light, it would seem the group does not have light sources handy.  In this case, Chjargal can fetch a sunrod from the ship._

The mind flayer moves through the weak force field to stand beside the bugbear.  He raises the crystal he mentioned earlier and throws it against the wall.  It shatters, and fresh air begins filling the tunnel.  This is good, for your own air envelopes were already growing a little stale.

As you drift slowly down the tunnel you feel something that you've never felt before: age, pressing in on you.  This outpost has been around longer than you'd even care to think about.  Although you have no real basis for the belief, you're convinced that this thing has been deserted for longer than many crystal shells have been in existence.

A patch of deeper darkness up ahead tells you you're coming to the end of the tunnel.  You drift forward, and the walls open around you into a roughly spherical space some 30 feet in diameter.

The walls of the chamber coated with dust deposited over the millenia.  But, through the patina, you can see strange murals on the walls of totally alien landscapes.  There's something about the colors and the perspective that looks slightly "off", as though the paintings were intended to be viewed through very different optical equipment.  The detail is intricate, however, and the workmanship incredible.  These are not your average cave paintings...

Thought Taker points to a symbol on one of the murals: a three-pointed star.  His words ring in your head: "The Elders."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 20, 2003)

"Alright, flayer," Chjargal says shortly. "You can ooh and ahh all you like, but our time here is limited. Tell us what you want us to be doing and you can get back to your amazement."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 20, 2003)

Akodo stares at the cave paintings and the three pointed star.  _Interesting, surely, but what's the point?  What *are* we doing here?_  He starts to poke around the rest of the room, inspecting it carefully.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 22, 2003)

Thought Taker replies to Chjargal, "I want you to stand guard, of course.  The Elders may have left defenses or guardians of some form.  Keep your eyes and ears open while I inspect the artifacts in this room.  If you see anything noteworthy, please bring it to my attention."

While the mind flayer is giving instructions, Amanu surveys the room.  There are several strange artifacts scattered around the chamber, mounted on the walls.  He approaches the nearest, a thin sheet of dull metal, three feed high by two feet wide, mounted in a metal frame.

The sheet is vibrating rapidly and creates a high-pitched tone.  As the light shifts - Marcus lifting the everburning torch - the tone changes in pitch and drops in volume.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

"Well, that's different.  Anyone think it means anything?" Marcus asked.

Marcus will establish teams of two to either watch the perimeter, search the room as a normal standard operating procedure.  If there is an odd number, Marcus will stick to Thought Taker and watch what he is doing.

OOC: Plus I'll be gone til the 28th


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 24, 2003)

Marcus spots another interesting artifact.  There is a square plaque mounted on one wall that can only be a piece of art.  About 2 feet square, it displays an intricate geometric pattern made from thin strings of metal mounted on edge.  Marcus raises a hand towards the device, but instinct stops him from touching it.  Looking closer, he sees that the strips of metal have edges as keen as any razor.  They'd shred the hand of anyone who handled them recklessly.

_Please see my post in the OOC thread._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2003)

Akodo half hops over to where Marcus is.  "What are looking at there, chief?  I hope we're done here soon, this is interesting, but I'm kind of weirded out by all this stuff.  Well, that and Thought Taker.  I wish I knew more about all this.  It's eerie, to say the least."  He flips into hare form and tries to hop all around the sphere.  A little bit anxious, Akodo figures that maybe keeping himself active will help allay his edginess.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

_The sooner we are out of this floating tomb, the better,_ Chjargal thinks to himself as he surveys the area, looking for any signs of life beyond their own. _Why the illithid wishes to waste such time and energy on something which has no life left in it, I'll never understand..._


----------



## perivas (Jul 30, 2003)

"Very interesting.  But what do we think is the purpose of all this?  Art?  Entertainment?"  Amanu muses alound.


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Akodo half hops over to where Marcus is.  "What are looking at there, chief?  I hope we're done here soon, this is interesting, but I'm kind of weirded out by all this stuff.  Well, that and Thought Taker.  I wish I knew more about all this.  It's eerie, to say the least."*




"Well, Akodo, I have no idea what this thing could be.  Dangerous, though - those wires appear to be razor sharp.  Unusual from my thinking for some thing so sharp to be on a piece of art," Marcus replied to Akodo and Amanu. "Keep your eyes sharp for any potential trouble.  And . . . I guess we should tell Thought Taker about this thing."


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

_OOC: Just BUMPing the thread so it doesn't get lost while Gru's gone._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 8, 2003)

_OOC: Just a friendly BUMP to keep this thread on the front page _


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: Just a friendly BUMP to keep this thread on the front page  *




Ditto


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

_OOC: el BUMParino_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 18, 2003)

_Thanks, mirthcard.  Out of curiousity, does everyone here subscribe to game threads or do you watch the forums for updates?_

Thought Taker examines the artifacts momentarily, then gestures to the tunnel opposite the entrance.  It leads towards the center of the asteroid.  With the mind flayer in front, you float down the the tunnel to a second spherical chamber.

Your light sources glint off something metallic ahead of you.  It's a large three-pointed star, perhaps six feet across, hanging unsupported in the center of the chamber.

Thought Taker pushes past you in his rush to the star.  "The Elders."  His words in your head are triumphant.  As the mind falyer moves forward, you see something you hadn't noticed before.  There's a tiny object hanging in space just beyond each tip of the the three-pointed star.  The tiny object is another three-pointed sat, a perfect duplicate of the large symbol but no larger than your palm.

"Look."  It's Thought Taker's mental voice.  The illithid is pointing to one of these smaller "sub-stars."  "Look closely."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

Akodo tentatively inches forward to look at the stars and sub-stars, wary of getting too close to the illithid.  When he finally gets close, though, he relaxes, fascinated by the stars.  "It's incredible."  He peers in at the point Thought Taker is indicating, looking closely, straining, his ears cocked forward, inquisitively.

*OOC*: _I usually subscribe to the threads (which is how I knew you posted just now)._

*Edit*: _Moved OOC OOC stuff to the OOC thread._


----------



## Keia (Aug 18, 2003)

Marcus entered the new room, glancing only momentarily at the star hovering in the room.  He focused on the perimeter of the the room looking to make it secure.  Marcus motioned to the other team members to either side of the room, with Akodo up by the stars near Thought Taker.  

Marcus scanned the room, floor to ceiling, eyes searching for a possible threat.

_I subscribe to all of my games, oocs, etc._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 18, 2003)

_There are *real* stars to look at,_ Chjargal thinks to himself as he watches Akodo and the illithid, _and they aren't kept inside a blasted floating tomb..._

_OOC: I don't subscribe to any of my threads. I'm on the forums so often I just check on them from time to time._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 19, 2003)

Hanging in space just beyond each of the three points is a tiny, glinting speck of metal.  Akodo's sense of wonder grows.  He thinks that if his eyesight were acute enough he might make out trilateral symmetry in the speck.  And - if he could see things that infinitesimally small - would he be able to see even smaller stars framing that tiny object?  And smaller stars around those stars...?

"The helm." Thought Taker's mental voice is filled with awe.  "I wonder..."  The creature reaches out and delicately touches the central star.  It closes its white eyes, and for a split instant you can feel its concentration.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 19, 2003)

Despite himself, Chjargal becomes entranced by the three-pointed star while watching Thought Taker. His misgivings about the lack of life inside the asteroid become secondary to the bugbear's fascination with the complexity of the model in front of him. Slowly, he begins floating towards the center of the chamber, momentarily forgetting his guard duties.


----------



## perivas (Aug 20, 2003)

Amanu stands up and regains his footing, readying himself for what may ensue next...based on Chjargal's comment.


----------



## Keia (Aug 20, 2003)

_The helm?_ Marcus thought, _what in the realm is that?_  He glanced around the room again as Thought Taker reached for the star.  

"Is that something you're familiar with, Taker?" Marcus asked.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 20, 2003)

Light!  Light, blossoming all around you.  The rock walls glow with a cold, harsh light.  The Outpost surges around you with a sudden jolt.

Amanu is thrown off balance and bounces into the wall of the chamber (2 damage).  A blast of air from one of the tunnels knocks Chjargal into the star-shaped object (3 damage).  The other four members of Delta Squad hold their ground.  Thought Taker doesn't seem to be bothered by the quake.


----------



## Keia (Aug 20, 2003)

"What the *$!#$ just happened?" Marcus called out as he braced himself.  The room shook and he looked to his teammates and their safety.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 20, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Light!  Light, blossoming all around you.  The rock walls glow with a cold, harsh light.  The Outpost surges around you with a sudden jolt.
> 
> A blast of air from one of the tunnels knocks Chjargal into the star-shaped object. Thought Taker doesn't seem to be bothered by the quake. *




Disentangling himself from the star, Chjargal looks at the cuts and scrapes on his arms and chest and then up at the illithid next to him, "You said 'the helm.' Is this thing a ship? Where are you planning on taking it, Thought Taker? Are you taking us with you? I knew you couldn't be trusted." Very calmly, the bugbear raises his hand...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 22, 2003)

Akodo flinches at the explosion of light.  Blinking, he sees the bugbear's raised hand.  "Chjargal, er, what are you doing?  I'm right next to him and I don't think that that was intentional."


----------



## Mirth (Aug 23, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Akodo flinches at the explosion of light.  Blinking, he sees the bugbear's raised hand.  "Chjargal, er, what are you doing?  I'm right next to him and I don't think that that was intentional." *




Without looking at him, the bugbear replies to Akodo, "What did he mean, by 'The Helm' then? It had to mean something... Why don't you wake up and tell us, eh flayer?" Chjargal touches the illithid's skull with his thumb, holding it there for a second ... pressing ... before releasing.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2003)

"No, I think he tried to do something; I just don't think that was what he meant to do.  I don't think.  I mean, if he wanted to hurt us, he's had plenty of opportunities."  Akodo blinks as he slowly backs away from the mindflayer.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2003)

"Stand down now, Chjargal! You might be making things worse rather than better.  Give Taker a chance to explain things," Marcus ordered. "I'm not going to have made it here finally to have something go wrong from  my own team."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 24, 2003)

The jolting stops, but the light continues.  With a hissing squeal, Though Taker snatches its hand away from the star and covers its eyes.  The illumination comes from no distinct source - the entire wall surface of the chamber glows - and the light is equal to full daylight.

Sound!  A sharp roaring, and a sudden increase in air pressure.  Something hurtles out of one of the tunnels and lunges toward Though Taker.  It looks like a very long wingless dragon.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 24, 2003)

Akodo groans.  _Damn it._  The hengeyokai tumbles away from the center of the room (back towards the entryway) and casts a _cat's grace_ spell on himself.


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2003)

Marcus moves to a location to take advantage of as many attacks of opportunity as possible against this thing as it moves to Taker.  

If he has the opportunity and Taker looks unable to get out of the way (or if no one else does it first), Marcus will bowl over Taker knocking him out of the way of the attack of the creature.  Marcus remembered that the squad was charged with protecting Taker on this mission and he's looking to carry it out.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 25, 2003)

From his position next to Thought Taker, Chjargal moves to put himself between the "dragon" and the illithid, striking out with his scimitar as he does so. _My job is to protect you, flayer. I hope you're worth it._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 28, 2003)

The creature moves too fast for Marcus or Chjargal to intervene as it dives towards the mind flayer.  The illithid gives a whistling scream of terror.  Almost too fast for the eye to follow, the mind flayer reaches out and snatches one of the hand-sized stars...and vanishes.  Instantly, the light from the walls is gone, leaving only the sunrod.

Akodo pushes off the star, tumbling awkwardly towards the exit.  Reaching the far wall, the hengeyokai casts his spell (+4 Dex).

Chjargal, left floating alone beside the beast, swings his scimitar and connects with the monster's snout (10 damage).  The creature looks like an huge moral eel, although it has a dorsal fin which extends from its head along its neck.

Marcus is well-placed to swing at the creature, as he is standing near the tunnel through which it entered.  Unfortunately, the lack of gravity causes his first strike to miss.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 29, 2003)

Hopefully I figured out how to attach the map.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> Chjargal, left floating alone beside the beast, swings his scimitar and connects with the monster's snout.  The creature looks like an huge moray eel, although it has a dorsal fin which extends from its head along its neck.




Chjargal's darkvision keeps everything quite clear. Seeing blood spurting from the creature's snout, the bugbear yanks his sickle free and attacks the snake's injured head with both of his blades.

_OOC: Using Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting Feats per Ranger rules._


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2003)

Marcus will take attacks of opportunity as the creature leaves squares that Marcus threatens, as well as attack as the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 30, 2003)

Akodo pulls out his crossbow and loads it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 1, 2003)

*Awfully hard to post a map these days...*

Third attempt


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 1, 2003)

The drake takes another bite out of Chjargal as Akodo pulls reloads his crossbow (22 damage).  The monster's torso continues to coil into the room, and its lengthy tail takes a swipe at Marcus, but glances off the wall beside him.

Amanu fires off his pistols one after another.  The bullets glance off the beast's thick natural armor.  Chjargal swings and misses with both blades.  Grillon defensively casts a _cure serious wounds_, restoring the bugbear to fighting condition.

Marcus swings with Cramp, blasting the dragonlike beast in the side (15 damage).

_Entering round three.  Actions, please._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> The drake takes another bite out of Chjargal... Chjargal swings and misses with both blades.  Grillon defensively casts a _cure serious wounds_, restoring the bugbear to fighting condition.




Grunting from the bite, Chjargal uses his _gadabout_ to try and maneuver into a better striking position. Hopefully, once there, he lashes out again at the serpent with his blades.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 1, 2003)

Akodo fires and moves over towards Chjargal, keeping the bugbear between himself and the drake.

*OOC*: _+8 ranged attack bonus (+6 normal, +2 cat's grace), 1d10 damage._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 2, 2003)

_I forgot to mention that Grillon's spell restored 20hp to Chjargal.  The drake appears to have incredibly long reach, so watch out for attacks of opportunity.

This current navigation controls make it difficult to access threads with more than nine pages, so I am starting a new thread.  The action continues at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=62480 _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 3, 2003)

_Don't forget to subscribe to the new thread if necessary._


----------

